# Το Καταραμένο Καρτλά



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

Είναι μια ιστορία που έγραψα λίγα χρόνια πριν. Δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλο σε μέγεθος αλλά είναι μεγαλύτερο από βινιέτα. Θα το δημοσιεύσω εδώ σε συνέχειες, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και δεν φάω ντομάτες.

Απολαύστε (τέλος πάντων, διαβάστε και βλέπουμε).

*Η Κόμισσα*


Μερικές ιστορίες αρχίζουν παράξενα ή τελείως παράλογα μα όταν τις διαβάσεις αναρωτιέσαι αν μιλάνε για αληθινά γεγονότα. Τέτοια είναι και η ακόλουθη ιστορία. Αν είναι αληθινή; Ειλικρινά, δε μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος και ούτε θέλω να παραστήσω τον έξυπνο. Θα πρέπει ο καθένας μόνος του να αναζητήσει την αλήθεια ή τη λογική. Αν αυτή υπάρχει πουθενά μέσα σ’ αυτή την ιστορία.
Το πρώτο γεγονός σημειώθηκε στην Αλαμπάμα της Αμερικής. Κάποιο πιτσιρίκι φαίνεται πως είδε μια δυνατή, ξαφνική λάμψη στον ουρανό και μετά ένα φωτεινό αντικείμενο να πέφτει στη γη. Ως γνωστό, τέτοιες αναφορές υπάρχουν χιλιάδες και πλέον ο κόσμος δε δίνει και πολλή σημασία και ακόμη και άτομα που παλιότερα πίστευαν στον ερχομό πλασμάτων από άλλους κόσμους, η έλλειψη αποδείξεων, οι πολλές στημένες απάτες που αποκαλύφθηκαν και η σιωπή γύρω από αυτά τα θέματα, οδήγησαν πολλούς ένθερμους οπαδούς της υπόθεσης να το ξεχάσουν οριστικά.
Ύστερα όμως άρχισαν να συμβαίνουν διάφορα περίεργα περιστατικά που αναστάτωσαν την πολιτεία. Φυσικά, οι αρχές προσπάθησαν ενδελεχώς να το κρύψουν, αν και κάποια σκηνικά διέρρευσαν. Βέβαια οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν και τη στάμπα του μυθομανή και κανείς δεν τους παίρνει και πολύ στα σοβαρά. Κάποια περιστατικά από αυτά που ακούστηκαν, ας πούμε, είναι τερατώδη και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει έλλογος άνθρωπος που να τα πιστεύει. Υπάρχουν όμως και κάποιες αναφορές που μάλλον δεν προκάλεσαν αλλά είναι λεπτομέρειες που θα μπορούσαν να είναι και αληθινές. Μία περίπτωση που αξίζει να εξετάσουμε είναι αυτή της κόμισσας Ελέιν. Ήταν μια κυρία γύρω στα πενήντα της που καταγόταν από μια παλιά οικογένεια ευγενών της Ευρώπης. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν Γάλλοι, αλλά αργότερα άλλαξαν τα ονόματά τους σε Αμερικάνικα. Ζούσε σε μια μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη και είχε αρκετά καλές σχέσεις με τους υπόλοιπους συμπολίτες της. Είχε όμως κάποιες παραξενιές που οι κάτοικοι συχνά σχολίαζαν. Της άρεσε να κρατάει πολλές γάτες στο σπίτι και έμοιαζε να επιζητά τη μοναξιά. Έμενε πάντα μόνη, παντρεύτηκε σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία και λίγα χρόνια αργότερα χώρισε. Δεν έκανε ποτέ παιδιά και έκτοτε δε ξαναπαντρεύτηκε. Οι πιο συγκαταβατικοί έλεγαν ότι ο πρώην άντρας της, της είχε κάνει τη ζωή κόλαση, ότι ήταν τζογαδόρος και μπλεγμένος σε υπόθεση σατανιστών, οι φαρμακόγλωσσοι όμως έλεγαν ότι ήταν ένας ανθρωπάκος που είχε περάσει τα πάνδεινα με τις παραξενιές της κόμισσας. Όπως και να `χε το πράγμα, η Ελέιν, ήταν πάντα γλυκομίλητη και ευχάριστη αν και κουραζόταν γρήγορα και ποτέ δεν καθόταν πάνω από μια-δυο ώρες στα σπίτια των γειτόνων της. Πάντα σηκωνόταν βιαστική δίνοντας μια δικαιολογία πρόχειρη, που την πρόδιδε εύκολα και δεν γινόταν πειστική σε κανέναν. Αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν την ενδιέφερε γιατί το καταλάβαινε και η ίδια. Κάτι τέτοιες συνήθειες έβγαλαν τις φήμες γύρω της. Τα περισσότερα, δε, ήταν επινοήσεις των χωρικών και ασύστολα και τερατώδη ψέματα. Όπως αυτό που την ήθελε εξωγήινη ή κάποιο εξώκοσμο πλάσμα, τέλος πάντων, που είχε βαθύτερα κίνητρα και έκανε περίεργες και αλλόκοτες τελετές στο σπίτι της.
Θα αναρωτιέστε τώρα γιατί όλος αυτός ο πρόλογος. Θυμάστε το παιδάκι στην Αλαμπάμα που λέγαμε; Ε, λοιπόν ήταν γειτονόπουλο της εν λόγω κυρίας και λίγο μετά την παρατήρηση του διάττοντος, ουράνιου αντικειμένου, ήταν που άρχισαν να συμβαίνουν τα περίεργα περιστατικά. Στην αρχή, άρχισαν να κατεβαίνουν πιο συχνά οι λύκοι στους αγρούς. Κάτι παράξενο αλλά όχι ασυνήθιστο καθώς όπως σημειώνουν πολλοί ζωολόγοι, υπάρχουν ζώα που αλλάζουν συνήθειες και συμπεριφορές με κάποιες δικές μας παρεμβάσεις που πολλές φορές δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε. Κατασπάραξαν και έναν γεωργό την ώρα που πήγε στο χωράφι του με τα καλαμπόκια. Μετά άρχισαν να εξαφανίζονται ζώα αλλά οι χωρικοί το απέδωσαν στους λύκους. Μέχρι που αποφάσισαν να διοργανώσουν και κυνήγι και να διαμαρτυρηθούν στις αρχές αλλά οι οικολόγοι δε συμφωνούσαν μαζί τους. Ήταν μάλιστα έτοιμοι να έρθουν στα χέρια με τις αρχές και τους οικολογικές οργανώσεις όταν συνέβη ένα περιστατικό που τους έκανε να αλλάξουν γνώμη για τους λύκους. Χάθηκε ένα παιδί. Χωρίς λόγο, χωρίς ίχνη, εξαφανίστηκε από το σπίτι. Οι τοπικές αρχές ξεκίνησαν έρευνες αλλά θεώρησαν ότι είτε κάτι έκαναν οι γονείς του και το τσάτισαν και έφυγε, ή απλώς το εξαφάνισαν -ίσως και να το σκότωσαν. Η ιστορία όμως δεν τελείωσε εκεί, γιατί δύο ημέρες αργότερα, εξαφανίστηκαν άλλα δύο παιδιά και τις επόμενες μέρες ακολούθησαν κι άλλα. Ώσπου όλα τα παιδιά της μικρής πόλης εξαφανίστηκαν. Αυτό μπέρδεψε τις αρχές που έψαξαν παντού αλλά δε βρήκαν πουθενά ίχνος από τα παιδιά τους. Η αστυνομία θεώρησε ότι έχει να κάνει με υπόθεση σατανιστών και ήταν στο παρά πέντε να φωνάξουν το FBI. Όλα αυτά έγιναν μέχρι που ανακάλυψαν κάτι περίεργο. Η κόμισσα τον τελευταίο καιρό κλεινόταν περισσότερο στον εαυτό της και όταν έβγαινε φαινόταν μελαγχολική και χαμένη στον κόσμο της. Όταν, δε, ξεκίνησαν οι εξαφανίσεις, η κόμισσα μυστηριωδώς δεν ξανακατέβηκε στην πόλη -η έπαυλη όπου έμενε ήταν στους αγρούς λίγα χιλιόμετρα έξω από την πόλη. Τότε το συνειδητοποίησαν και άρχισαν να κάνουν συνειρμούς. Και με τις φήμες που κυκλοφορούσαν για την κόμισσα δεν ήταν δύσκολο να σκεφτούν το χειρότερο για τα παιδιά τους.
Όταν αποφάσισαν να πάνε όλοι μαζί στο σπίτι της Ελέιν, ήταν περασμένες έξι και λόγω της εποχής ήταν πίσσα σκοτάδι. Οι αρχές ακολούθησαν τους κατοίκους μέχρι που έφτασαν στην έπαυλη. Οι περισσότεροι ρίγησαν όταν είδαν το επιβλητικό οίκημα βουτηγμένο στο σκοτάδι. Οι τοίχοι έμοιαζαν πρόσφατα βαμμένοι και μάλιστα κόκκινοι, στο χρώμα του αίματος. Για ένα λεπτό οι περισσότεροι είχαν παγώσει στη θέα βυθισμένοι στις σκέψεις τους. Και τότε, το φως στον δεύτερο όροφο άναψε και το παράθυρο άνοιξε διάπλατα φανερώνοντας τη φιγούρα της Ελέιν. Φαινόταν πιο γερασμένη από ποτέ.
“Τι θέλετε στο σπίτι μου;” Φώναξε φανερά νευριασμένη.
“Θέλουμε τα παιδιά μας!” Ακούστηκε μια φωνή από το πλήθος και μετά μια επανάληψη της φράσης και νεύματα από τους υπόλοιπους.
“Ναι, έμαθα ότι εξαφανίστηκαν, πολύ λυπήθηκα αλλά εγώ δεν έχω καμμιά σχέση. Και τώρα αδειάστε μου τη γωνιά!”
Ο τρόπος της δεν άρεσε στον σερίφη Κόρσεκ ούτε και τον έπεισε με τα λόγια της. 
“Σταθείτε κυρία Γκόρλιν, είμαι ο σερίφης Κόρσεκ. Ήρθαμε για να…”
“Χάρηκα πολύ, στο διάολο!” Είπε απότομα η Ελέιν και βρόντηξε με δύναμη το παράθυρο. Δυο δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα, το φως έσβησε. Ο κόσμος άρχισε να φωνάζει και να διαμαρτύρεται και οι αστυνομικοί αποφάσισαν να επέμβουν. Η συμπεριφορά της κόμισσας ήταν, αν μη τι άλλο, ύποπτη. Ενώ όμως ήταν έτοιμοι να σπάσουν την πόρτα και να μπουν μέσα, ένα ανατριχιαστικό ουρλιαχτό ακούστηκε από το σπίτι. Όλα τα φώτα της έπαυλης άναψαν και έκλεισαν απότομα. Ήταν ένα ουρλιαχτό τρόμου και αγωνίας αυτό που ακούστηκε. Κανείς δεν μπόρεσε να καταλάβει αν ανήκε στην κόμισσα ή σε κάποιο από τα χαμένα παιδιά. Είχε και κάτι άλλο, πιο παράξενο αυτή η κραυγή. Κάτι που δεν μπορούσε να προσδιοριστεί. Ίσως μια βαθύτερη θλίψη από απλό τρόμο. Και αμέσως μετά ακούστηκε η φωνή της κόμισσας.
“Το Καρτλά! Όχι, όχι!”
Ακούστηκε σαν παράπονο. Σαν κάποιος να της έπαιρνε κάτι που αγάπησε πολύ. Τόσο που της έφερνε πραγματικό πόνο. Ξαφνικά το φως στον επάνω όροφο άναψε και το παράθυρο άνοιξε με ορμή. Η κόμισσα εμφανίστηκε αγριεμένη σαν δαίμονας στο ημίφως και ούρλιαξε.
“Όχι! Φύγετε όλοι τώρα. Όχι! Το Καρτλά!”
Και μετά πάλι χάθηκε στο σπίτι της. Μόνο που αυτή τη φορά το φως έμεινε αναμμένο. Οι αστυνομικοί σπάσανε την πόρτα. Ο σερίφης τους είπε να περιμένουν όλοι πίσω και θα έμπαινε αυτός μόνος του. Αυτοί, επειδή ήξεραν ότι ο σερίφης ήταν ξερό κεφάλι, τον άφησαν και αποφάσισαν να ακολουθήσουν μετά από πέντε λεπτά.
Ο σερίφης ανέβηκε στον επάνω όροφο βιαστικά. Κάτι τον τραβούσε εκεί. Πάνω σε ένα κομοδίνο στον διάδρομο ήταν ακουμπισμένο ένα εξαγωνικό αντικείμενο. Το έπιασε. Έγραφε πάνω «Καρτλά». Οι υπόλοιποι αστυνομικοί μπήκαν, πράγματι, μετά από πέντε λεπτά. Έψαξαν εξονυχιστικά τον κάτω όροφο και μετά ανέβηκαν στον επάνω. Ούτε η κόμισσα, ούτε ο σερίφης βρέθηκαν ποτέ. Κι ας έκαναν το σπίτι γυαλιά-καρφιά οι αστυνομικοί. Μάταια έψαξαν και τα παιδιά τους. Κανείς δεν βρέθηκε ποτέ. Αποφασίστηκε να κάψουν το σπίτι, τελικά. Μετά από καμμιά `βδομάδα τα παιδιά εμφανίστηκαν μόνα τους στο χωριό. Δεν έμοιαζαν να θυμούνται τίποτα. Κανένα δεν είχε καταλάβει ότι απουσίαζε για τρεις ολόκληρες εβδομάδες. Κάποιοι γονείς πήγαν σε παραφυσικούς, μέντιουμ και υπνωτιστές. Αλλά τα παιδιά έμοιαζαν να μην είχαν ζήσει το τελευταίο διάστημα. Δεν υπήρχε στο μυαλό τους ούτε μια σταλιά πληροφορίες για εκείνες τις τρεις εβδομάδες. Ήταν λες και εκείνο το διάστημα ήταν νεκρά. Ούτε φυσικά κατάφερε ποτέ κανείς να βρει πού ήταν αυτόν τον καιρό. Αποφασίστηκε τελικά να κάψουν το σπίτι της κόμισσας. Ούτως ή άλλως ποτέ δεν έμαθαν τι απέγινε εκείνη ή ο σερίφης.


*Συνεχίζεται*...;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2012)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και τη συνέχεια, για να κάνω συνολικά τις παρατηρήσεις και τα σχόλιά μου (και δεν θα είναι λίγα...).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 24, 2012)

Ελ, εμένα μου άρεσε. Ευχ που το μοιράστηκες, θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και τη συνέχεια!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και τη συνέχεια, για να κάνω συνολικά τις παρατηρήσεις και τα σχόλιά μου (και δεν θα είναι λίγα...).


Ditto.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ. Πάμε για κεφάλαιο β':


Ψάχνοντας για Όνειρα


Αλλόκοτη κατάσταση θα μου πείτε και θα αναρωτιέστε τι απέγινε η κόμισσα και ο σερίφης. Κάποιοι πιο καχύποπτοι θα με ρωτήσετε τι είναι αυτό το Καρτλά και πώς εγώ το γνωρίζω αφού μετά τον σερίφη δεν το ξαναείδε κανένας ούτε και αναφέρεται πουθενά αλλού. Ε, λοιπόν αυτή την ιστορία μου τη διηγήθηκε κάποιος τρίτος στον οποίο όμως έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη και ξέρω ότι όχι μόνο δε λέει ψέματα αλλά δεν μεταφέρει πληροφορίες αναξιόπιστες και γεγονότα που δεν πιστεύει ο ίδιος. Και, πιστέψτε με, είναι ο τύπος του ορθολογιστή, δεν πιστεύει σε παραφυσικά και άλλες τέτοιες αηδίες. Σ’ αυτό το σημείο θα σας πω λοιπόν ότι ο σερίφης βρέθηκε μετά από λίγο καιρό αλλά η δική του ιστορία το διάστημα που έλειπε είναι το ίδιο αλλόκοτη με της κόμισσας, η οποία θα σας πω τι απέγινε στη συνέχεια. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι τα χαμένα παιδιά, η κόμισσα και ο σερίφης είχαν κάτι κοινό μεταξύ τους. Στην αρχή δεν την πολυπίστεψα την ιστορία αλλά μετά διαπίστωσα κάποια αδιάσειστα επιχειρήματα που επιβεβαιώνουν ότι τα πράγματα έγιναν έτσι ακριβώς, μέχρι και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. Και ξανά θα σας θυμίσω, ότι τα γεγονότα ξεκίνησαν στην Αλαμπάμα αλλά δεν έμειναν εκεί. Για την ακρίβεια άλλα δύο γεγονότα σημειώθηκαν στην Ευρώπη αλλά θα έρθει η ώρα να σας πω γι’ αυτά αργότερα. Προς το παρόν θα σας διηγηθώ την ιστορία του σερίφη.
Μετά το κάψιμο του σπιτιού της κόμισσας Ελέιν και αφού ο σερίφης φαινόταν πως είχε πέσει θύμα της και πέθανε, η οικογένειά του αποφάσισε να κάνει μια τελετή θάβοντας κάποια υπάρχοντά του αντί για τον ίδιο του οποίου το σώμα δεν είχαν βρει, άλλωστε. Ο σερίφης -Τζέρεμυ ήταν το όνομά του-, είχε μια σύζυγο και δυο παιδιά, τον δεκατριάχρονο Τίμοθυ και την δεκατετράχρονη Ελίζα. Τη γυναίκα του, την έλεγαν Μαρία και ήταν μια όμορφη Ισπανίδα, γεννημένη όμως στο Σικάγο. Ήταν πολύ νέα για να μείνει χήρα, μόλις τριάντα-δύο χρονών. Αλλά φυσικά ήταν και υπερβολικά νωρίς για να αντικαταστήσει τον μακαρίτη, πέραν του ότι ήταν και τα παιδιά που βρισκόταν σε μικρή ηλικία και δεν θα τους ήταν και ό,τι καλύτερο να δεχτούν καινούριο μέλος στην οικογένεια. Έτσι, έπρεπε να κρατάει τις αποστάσεις παρότι την φλέρταραν πολλοί, για να μην διαδοθούν και σχόλια γύρω της. Ήταν μια μικρή πόλη και πολύ κλειστή κοινωνία. Δυστυχώς δε θυμάμαι το όνομα της πόλης, μόνο το ότι βρίσκεται κοντά στο Μερίντιαν, στα νοτιοδυτικά της Τασκαλούζα. Το αστείο είναι ότι και ο, ας πούμε…φίλος μου, που μου διηγήθηκε την ιστορία, έγινε άφαντος!
Τέλος πάντων, αν και η Μαρία έκανε φιλότιμες προσπάθειες για να το αποφύγει, τελικά άρχισαν τα κουτσομπολιά εις βάρος της. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι αποκαλύφθηκε ότι βρισκόταν σε ενδιαφέρουσα. Αποδείχτηκε αργότερα ότι το παιδί ήταν του μακαρίτη αλλά στην αρχή κανείς δεν την πίστευε και αυτό δημιούργησε πολλαπλά προβλήματα στα παιδιά της καθώς δεχόταν τα σχόλια των παιδιών στο σχολείο και στους δρόμους. Έτσι κλείστηκαν περισσότερο στο σπίτι και άρχισαν να βγαίνουν αραιότερα. Η Μαρία μη αντέχοντας άλλο την κατάσταση και επειδή δεν ήθελε να μετακομίσουν, αποφάσισε να κάνει τεστ DNA στο παιδί αφού θα γεννιόταν για να διαπιστώσουν οι κάτοικοι της πόλης ότι και τα τρία παιδιά της είχαν τον ίδιο πατέρα. Τελικά δε χρειάστηκε να το κάνει ούτε αυτό μιας και ο σύζυγός της, που θεωρούνταν επισήμως αγνοούμενος, εθεάθη στο Μοντγκόμερυ, την πρωτεύουσα της Αλαμπάμα, αργότερα στην Τασκαλούζα και τέλος στο Χάντσβιλ, στις εγκαταστάσεις τα ΝΑΣΑ. Οι μάρτυρες μάλιστα, είπαν πως τον είδαν να κρατάει ένα αντικείμενο στην αγκαλιά του και έδειχνε να το προστατεύει. Αυτό φάνηκε ακόμα πιο παράξενο στους κάτοικους της μικρής πόλης. Τελικά τα ίχνη του χάθηκαν και πάλι ώσπου η τελευταία μαρτυρία τον ήθελε ξανά στην Τασκαλούζα. Το πιο περίεργο; Ο μάρτυρας που τον είδε, κατέθεσε ότι μάλλον προσπαθούσε να ξεφύγει από μία γυναίκα της μέσης ηλικίας που έμοιαζε να τον κατατρέχει. Η περιγραφή της ταίριαζε άψογα στο σουλούπι της κόμισσας Ελέιν. Μετά από αυτό η Μαρία αποφάσισε να πάει η ίδια στην Τασκαλούζα να βρει το χαμένο της σύντροφο.

“Μα, μαμά, εμείς τι θα γίνουμε; Γιατί να μην έρθουμε κι εμείς μαζί σου;”
“Αυτό αποκλείεται, δε θα διακινδυνεύσω να σας πιάσει η τρελοκόμισσα. Αρκετή λαχτάρα πήρα όταν χαθήκατε την πρώτη φορά. Θα μείνετε με τη γιαγιά σας, στη Μόμπιλ”.
“Δε μου αρέσουν οι παραθαλάσσιες πόλεις!” Γκρίνιαξε ο Τίμοθυ.
“Ούτε κι εμένα. Μαμά πάρε μας μαζί σου”, πρόσθεσε η Ελίζα.
“Είπα όχι και είναι τελεσίδικο”.
“Τι σημαίνει τελεσίδικο;”
“Σκάσε ρε χαζέ, σημαίνει ότι δεν θέλει να το συζητήσουμε”.
“Μπράβο Ελίζα, βλέπω τα πας καλά με το λεξιλόγιο”.
“Μαμά, θέλουμε τον μπαμπά, δε θα σε αφήσουμε να πας μόνη!” Είπε αποφασιστικά η μικρή.
“Και στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής ποιος σας είπε ότι μας πήρε η κόμισσα την πρώτη φορά; Αφού δε θυμόμαστε τίποτα”.
“Αρκετά, δε θα το διαπραγματευτούμε. Θα πάτε να μείνετε με τη γιαγιά σας, τέρμα και τελείωσε. Δε θα έχω την έγνοια σας όσο θα ψάχνω για τον μπαμπά”.
Και με αυτά τα λόγια, έκλεισε η κουβέντα. Η Μαρία, έκλεισε θέση με το πρώτο τραίνο και αφού τακτοποιούσε τα παιδιά της στη γιαγιά τους, θα ξεκινούσε για την Τασκαλούζα.

“Μαρία, μείνε ήσυχη, τα παιδιά σου θα είναι εντάξει εδώ. Πες μου όμως, είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι ο άντρας που βρήκαν είναι ο Τζέρυ;”
“Μαμά, δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές, ακόμα και μια πιθανότητα να υπάρχει να είναι αυτός, πρέπει να πάω να τον βρω. Τα παιδιά τον χρειάζονται και εγώ το ίδιο”.
“Ναι, μα… αν είναι όντως αυτός, τότε γιατί ήταν κρυμμένος τόσο καιρό;”
“Δεν ξέρω, ίσως έμπλεξε κάπου και δεν μπορούσε να κάνει αλλιώς”.
“Ωστόσο είναι παράλογο που δεν επικοινώνησε μαζί σου, έστω και αν είναι υπό πίεση”.
“Τι να σου πω, ίσως να τον κυνηγάνε και να μην είχε καθόλου την ευκαιρία να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, ίσως φοβάται ότι τον παρακολουθούν… δεν ξέρω. Μη με μπερδεύεις τώρα, είμαι ήδη αρκετά αναστατωμένη. Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Αυτό θα το μάθουμε μόλις καταφέρω να τον βρω. Γι’ αυτό πάω εκεί. Ακόμα κι αν έκανε κάτι που δεν έπρεπε, είναι ανάγκη να του δώσω την ευκαιρία να με δει και να μου δώσει εξηγήσεις. Το χρειάζεται κι αυτός κι εγώ”.
Η Μαρία και η μητέρα της στεκόταν στη βεράντα του σπιτιού, δίπλα στην εξώπορτα. Τα παιδιά έπαιζαν στην παραλία απέναντι από την παραλιακή οδό, η γιαγιά τους έριχνε κλεφτές ματιές πού και πού.
“Κοίτα, Μαρία, ξέρεις ότι αγαπάω τον Τζέρυ. Πάντα τον συμπαθούσα, απ’ την αρχή που τον έφερες στο σπίτι. Πέρασαν χρόνια από τότε. Παρόλα αυτά τώρα συμβαίνει κάτι παράλογο. Γίνεται αυτό το περιστατικό με την κόμισσα και μετά εξαφανίζεται, δεν ξέρω πώς να το εξηγήσω. Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μείνεις μακριά από αυτό; Αν είναι μπλεγμένος σε τίποτα χοντρές υποθέσεις με ναρκωτικά ή όπλα ή ακόμα…”
“Εσπίνα, ό,τι και αν συμβαίνει έχει ανάγκη τη βοήθειά μου. Δε θα τον εγκαταλείψω σε μια στιγμή που με χρειάζεται όσο ποτέ άλλοτε”.
“Ναι, αλλά…”
“Αν είναι μπλεγμένος, θα το ξεπεράσουμε μαζί. Έτσι πρέπει. Άλλωστε ορκιστήκαμε ενώπιον θεού, το θυμάσαι; Εσύ που είσαι υπέρμαχος της θρησκείας θα πρέπει να συναινείς σε αυτό. Μαζί ως το θάνατο, σωστά;”
“Έχεις δίκιο σ’ αυτό. Ελπίζω όμως να ξέρεις τι κάνεις. Αυτές οι ιστορίες συνήθως δεν έχουν γυρισμό. Μη ξεχνάς ότι είσαι έγκυος και έχεις και δυο παιδιά εν ζωή. Σκέφτηκες τι θα γίνει αν πάθεις κάτι;”
“Μη μου βάζεις τέτοια τώρα, δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. Πρέπει να πάω να βρω τον Τζέρεμυ”.
“Όπως θέλεις, δίκη σου απόφαση είναι• στο κάτω-κάτω, εγώ υποσχέθηκα ότι θα σου συμπαρασταθώ και θα προσέχω τα παιδιά σου ότι κι αν γίνει. Και θα κρατήσω την υπόσχεσή μου αυτή”.
Η Μαρία αγκάλιασε την Εσπίνα από ανακούφιση.
“Σ’ ευχαριστώ μαμά, δεν ξέρεις πόσο σημαντική είναι η υποστήριξή σου για μένα αυτή τη δύσκολη στιγμή. Σ’ αγαπώ”.
“Το ξέρω καλή μου, κι εγώ σ’ αγαπώ. Ελπίζω να βρεις τον Τζέρυ και όλα να πάνε καλά. Μακάρι να βγω λάθος σε αυτά που είπα. Κι αν είπα κάτι που σε πλήγωσε συγχώρεσέ με, μάνα είμαι και σε θέλω κοντά μου”.
“Δε χρειάζεται να απολογηθείς μαμά, σε καταλαβαίνω. Είσαι η καλύτερη μάνα στον κόσμο”.
Χαιρετήθηκαν για τελευταία φορά και μετά η Μαρία πήρε τη βαλίτσα της και φώναξε τα παιδιά. Τα πήρε στην αγκαλιά της και τα φίλησε.
“Θα έρθω όσο μπορώ πιο γρήγορα. Ευχηθείτε να πάνε όλα καλά”.
“Το ευχόμαστε μαμά”, είπε η Ελίζα.
“Χαίρομαι που τελικά ηρεμήσατε, να δείτε ότι με τη γιαγιά θα περάσετε πολύ ωραίες διακοπές”.
“Ναι μαμά, το ξέρουμε. Θα τα πούμε”.
“Αντίο”, τους είπε και ξεκίνησε αποφασιστικά για το σταθμό.

Συνεχίζεται...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

Έτσι Νομίζεις Εσύ


Η Μαρία, είχε επιβιβαστεί στο τραίνο· στο βαγόνι ήταν μόνο μια γηραιά κυρία. Κάθησε αφήνοντας το σώμα της να βουλιάξει στον μαλακό καναπέ του κουπέ. Το μυαλό της ήταν γεμάτο αλλά ήταν ανακουφισμένη που ήξερε ότι τα παιδιά της ήταν ασφαλή και σίγουρα μαζί με τη γιαγιά τους. Η καλή της η Εσπίνα· της είχε παρασταθεί ως μάνα και σαν αδελφή.
Πόσο απατηλή είναι η ζωή, τελικά! Και ιδίως τα όνειρα· γκρεμίζονται μέσα σε ανύποπτο χρόνο.

“Φαίνεσαι αναστατωμένη κοπέλα μου, είσαι καλά;” Ήταν η συνεπιβάτισσά της που μίλησε.
“Όχι, είμαι καλά. Τουλάχιστον τώρα είμαι εντάξει. Απλά είμαι λίγο αγχωμένη. Το όνομά μου είναι Μαρία, το δικό σας;”
“Με λένε Κρίστι, πού πηγαίνετε αν επιτρέπεται;”
“Πηγαίνω στην Τασκαλούζα”.
“Ω, κι εγώ! Χαίρομαι γιατί φαίνεσαι καλή κοπέλα και συζητήσιμη, ξέρεις εγώ κάνω συχνά ταξίδια με τραίνο και τις πιο πολλές φορές είναι δύσκολο να βρεις καλό συνομιλητή. Οι περισσότεροι είναι συννεφιασμένοι ή ενοχλητικοί κάποιες φορές. Λοιπόν; Πηγαίνεις εκεί για δουλειές ή για να ξεσκάσεις;”
“Μπα...έχω κάποιους συγγενείς εκεί που έχω πολύ καιρό να τους δω και θέλω να τους κάνω μια επίσκεψη”.
“Κοντινούς συγγενείς;”
Η γυναίκα μιλούσε ενώ έπλεκε ένα κόκκινο κασκόλ.
“Καινούριους, η αδελφή μου παντρεύτηκε πριν ένα χρόνο και ο σύζυγός της είναι από την Τασκαλούζα, δεν έχει τύχει να πάω καμμιά φορά από το καινούριο τους σπίτι και έτσι αποφάσισα να τους δω”.
Αυτό δεν ήταν τελείως ψέμα μιας και όντως είχε μια αδερφή που παντρεύτηκε ένα χρόνο μπροστά, αλλά φυσικά δεν έμενε στην Τασκαλούζα.
“Μάλιστα. Εγώ πηγαίνω συχνά εκεί, γιατί μένουν τα εγγόνια μου. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μετακομίσω στην πόλη αλλά μεγάλωσα μια ζωή στην επαρχία και...καταλαβαίνεις, δεν μου είναι εύκολο να συνηθίσω σ’ αυτή την ηλικία, το, θόρυβο και το χάος που επικρατεί εκεί”.
“Ω, μα δεν μοιάζετε και τόσο μεγάλη”.
“Σ’ ευχαριστώ καλή μου, δεν είναι ανάγκη να το λες αυτό. Ξέρω την ηλικία μου και δεν έχω πρόβλημα μ’ αυτό, έζησα τα περισσότερα που θα ‘θελα να ζήσω και είμαι ευχαριστημένη μ’ αυτό. Πες μου όμως για σένα, είσαι παντρεμένη;”
Η Μαρία της είπε πως ο άντρας της είχε πεθάνει αλλά επινόησε μια δική της ιστορία για το συμβάν. Δεν ήθελε ούτε να θυμάται τα γεγονότα ούτε να τραβήξει την προσοχή κανενός. Πέρα δηλαδή από το γεγονός ότι αισθανόταν άβολα και αλλόκοτα με αυτή την ιστορία.

Συζητώντας, η ώρα πέρασε χωρίς να το καταλάβουν. Όταν έφτασαν στο σταθμό, η Κρίστι ζήτησε από τη Μαρία να ανταλλάξουν τηλέφωνα. Η Μαρία δέχτηκε μιας και η παρέα της Κρίστι της ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από ευχάριστη. Ήταν μια πολύ γλυκιά γιαγιάκα που της θύμιζε έντονα τη μητέρα της. Στην ώρα που πέρασε, είχαν συζητήσει σχεδόν τα πάντα, από την προσωπική και παιδική τους ζωή, μέχρι την σημερινή πολιτική κατάσταση στη χώρα. Ήταν ένας πολύ ενδιαφέρων και αξιόλογος άνθρωπος. Χαιρετήθηκαν και η Μαρία την συνόδεψε ως τα ταξί.
“Γιατί δεν έρχεσαι μαζί μου; Πού είναι το σπίτι του γαμπρού σου;”
“Αφήστε το κυρία Κρίστι, θα τους τηλεφωνήσω να έρθουν να με πάρουν, δεν ξέρω την πόλη.”
“Όπως αγαπάς, καλές διακοπές”, είπε εκείνη και έκλεισε την πόρτα του ταξί.
«Ωραία· και τώρα που είμαστε εδώ, πρέπει να δούμε από που θα ξεκινήσουμε», σκέφτηκε η Μαρία. Πρώτα απ’ όλα έπρεπε να βρει ένα ξενοδοχείο να μείνει. Δεν ήθελε να κάνει κράτηση μέσω τηλεφώνου. Φοβόταν ότι στην υπόθεση μπορεί να ήταν μπλεγμένοι άνθρωποι πολύ χωμένοι ή ίσως και μυστικές υπηρεσίες του κράτους και ίσως να την παρακολουθούσαν. Άλλωστε ο άντρας της εθεάθη κοντά στη βάση της ΝΑΣΑ, πράγμα πολύ περίεργο.
Αποφάσισε πως πρώτα έπρεπε να βρει ένα καλό ξενοδοχείο. Δεν ήξερε πόσο καιρό θα της έπαιρνε να βρει τον Τζέρυ. Λογικά θα πρέπει να είχε βρει κάποιο κρησφύγετο αλλιώς θα τον είχαν εντοπίσει. Το περίεργο βέβαια ήταν το τι έκανε όσο ήταν κρυμμένος, τι έτρωγε, πότε και πώς έβγαινε έξω από την τρύπα του· και το κυριότερο; Γιατί κρυβόταν; Όλα αυτά η Μαρία ήταν αποφασισμένη να τα μάθει. Αφού θα νοίκιαζε ένα δωμάτιο, προτεραιότητά της, ήταν να μάθει την πόλη, να αγοράσει έναν καλό αναλυτικό χάρτη και να εντοπίσει τις απόμερες περιοχές και να προσεγγίσει όλα τα διαθέσιμα μεσιτικά γραφεία. Ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος να κάνει μια αρχή για το που μπορεί να κρυβόταν ο άντρας της.
Διάλεξε ένα ξενοδοχείο στην τύχη, κοντά στο πάρκο, στην οδό Μακ Φάρλαντ. Το σημείο ήταν κεντρικό και της προσέφερε ίσες αποστάσεις σε όλους τους προορισμούς. Ευτυχώς η Τασκαλούζα δεν ήταν μεγάλη πόλη, αριθμούσε περίπου εβδομήντα επτά χιλιάδες κατοίκους. Η πόλη ήταν χτισμένη στην δυτική Αλαμπάμα, πλάι στον ποταμό «μαύρο πολεμιστή», μια ονομασία που έδωσαν οι άποικοι προς τιμήν ενός μεγάλου αρχηγού των ινδιάνων της περιοχής από τις ινδιάνικες λέξεις "Τάσκα", που σήμαινε πολεμιστής και "Λούζα", μαύρος*.
Η Μαρία ξάπλωσε στο κρεβάτι του δωματίου της· θα κοιμόταν δυο-τρεις ώρες πριν βγει έξω. Η διαδρομή την είχε κουράσει και τις τελευταίες μέρες κοιμόταν ελάχιστα. Βολεύτηκε και έκλεισε τα μάτια. Αναστέναξε από μέσα της. Η ώρα να ξανασυναντηθεί με τον Τζέρυ είχε έρθει.
Εν τω μεταξύ, σε ένα άλλο ξενοδοχείο, της οδού Μπράιαντ Ντράιβ, η Εσπίνα σχεδίαζε κι εκείνη τη δική της συμμετοχή στο κυνηγητό. Δεν θα μπορούσε να αφήσει την κόρη της να κινδυνεύσει και να μείνουν τα παιδιά ορφανά. Εκείνη ήταν πολύ μεγάλη πια και δεν θα είχε τη δυνατότητα ούτε καν να διεκδικήσει την κηδεμονία τους. Θα κατέληγαν σε κάποιο ίδρυμα απ’ αυτά που έβλεπε τα παιδάκια να υποφέρουν στον κινηματογράφο. Έτσι, το μόνο που μπόρεσε να σκεφτεί, ήταν να έρθει και η ίδια στην Τασκαλούζα, μαζί με τα παιδιά, αφού δεν είχε πού να τα αφήσει. Βέβαια, αυτό ήταν κομμάτι επικίνδυνο αλλά τι άλλο να έκανε; Δεν είχε και πολλές επιλογές και ούτε κατά διάνοια θα άφηνε την κόρη της στην μοίρα της. Είχε λοιπόν αγοράσει κατασκοπευτικά σύνεργα, μαύρα γυαλιά, πολύχρωμους φακούς επαφής, βαφές μαλλιών και νέα ρούχα, πιο νεανικά για να μοιάζει σαν μια μεσήλικας περισσότερο, παρά σαν γιαγιά. Βέβαια την βοηθούσε και το γεγονός ότι ενώ δεν έμοιαζε πολύ μεγάλη, άφηνε τα μαλλιά της άβαφα, στο χρώμα του γκρίζου και φορούσε συντηρητικά, μεγάλα φουστάνια. Έτσι, με αυτή την αλλαγή, έδειχνε καμμιά δεκαριά χρόνια νεώτερη. Τα παιδιά, είχε φροντίσει να τα φυλάει κάποιος υπάλληλος του ξενοδοχείου, του οποίου ο ιδιοκτήτης ήταν παλιός της φίλος. Αν συνέβαινε κάτι στραβό, θα την ειδοποιούσαν στο κινητό τηλέφωνο που μόλις είχε αγοράσει. Ωραία! Τα είχε σκεφτεί όλα!


Πιάσε με αν Μπορείς


Η Μαρία ξύπνησε εύκολα, από τον ήχο του ξυπνητηριού. Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο είχε ειδοποιήσει να την ξυπνήσουν από το ξενοδοχείο. Δεν ήθελε να χάσει ούτε ώρα στο αλλόκοτο αυτό κυνήγι. Το τηλέφωνο χτύπησε μόλις ένα λεπτό αργότερα. Αφού τους ευχαρίστησε για την εξυπηρέτηση και ντύθηκε, κατέβηκε κάτω. Πλησίασε τον ρεσεψιονίστ.
“Καλησπέρα”, του είπε.
“Καλησπέρα σας”.
“Μπορείτε να μου πείτε μήπως που μπορώ να βρω ένα καλό εστιατόριο κοντά στο κέντρο και ένα ίντερνετ καφέ;”

Η Εσπίνα τις προηγούμενες τρεις ώρες, φρόντισε να πάει τα παιδιά βόλτα, να δουν τα αξιοθέατα και κυρίως να τα κουράσει για να μην έχουν την όρεξη να ξεγλιστρήσουν από την προσοχή του ξενοδοχείου, ώστε να βγει και αυτή με την ησυχία της έξω για μια ωραία παρακολούθηση. Φυσικά, είχε προβλέψει να τοποθετήσει έναν μικροσκοπικό πομπό στην τσάντα της Μαρίας, που είχε προμηθευτεί -παράνομα φυσικά- από κάποιον φίλο της στη Χάντσβιλ, που δούλευε στη ΝΑΣΑ. «Οι παλιές φιλίες αποδεικνύονται εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες κάποιες φορές», σκέφτηκε. Έτσι μπορούσε όχι μόνο να ξέρει πότε η κόρη της έβγαινε από την βάση της για εξόρμηση, αλλά και τι έλεγε αν η τσάντα ήταν αρκετά κοντά της. Γι’ αυτό και όταν η Μαρία βγήκε από το ξενοδοχείο, η Εσπίνα το ήξερε ήδη. Είχε ακούσει μάλιστα το τηλεφώνημα στην ρεσεψιόν που ζητούσε να την ξυπνήσουν. Στα παιδιά, είχε πει ότι ο λόγος του ερχομού τους εκεί, ήταν για να έχουν από κοντά την μητέρα τους, αλλά όχι και για την παρακολούθηση και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που δεν διαμαρτύρονταν άλλο, όταν έφτασαν στο παραθαλάσσιο σπίτι της Εσπίνα. Παρότι όμως είχε προβλέψει ότι τα παιδιά ίσως θελήσουν να βγουν κρυφά από το ξενοδοχείο, δεν θα φανταζόταν ότι είχαν καταστρώσει το δικό τους ολόκληρο και λεπτομερές σχέδιο. Ένα σχέδιο, το οποίο περιελάμβανε τα εξής δύο μέρη: Ακολουθούμε την γιαγιά και πηγαίνουμε στα φιλαράκια μας που γνωρίσαμε το καλοκαίρι και ανήκουν στην τοπική οργάνωση των ελεύθερων προσκόπων. Αυτή ήταν μια μυστική, παιδική οργάνωση για την οποία οι αρχές δεν είχαν ιδέα. Αντέγραφε στην ουσία τους μικρούς εξερευνητές του Καρλ Μπαρκς. Το πρόβλημά τους ήταν ένα: Πώς θα ξέφευγαν από τα μπουλντόγκ του ξενοδοχείου στους οποίους είχε αναθέσει την φύλαξη η γιαγιά τους.
“Εγώ λέω να πηδήξουμε από το παράθυρο”, είπε ο Τίμοθυ.
“Σκοπός μας είναι να βρούμε τον μπαμπά, βλάκα, όχι να πεθάνουμε!”
“Α, μπα; Εσύ που είσαι έξυπνη, για πες…”
“Σκέφτομαι…”
“Ναι, πρόσεχε να μην το κάψεις!”
“Σε αγνοώ, είσαι βλαμμένος!” Η Ελίζα έμεινε λίγο σκεφτική.
”Πρώτα απ’ όλα θα πάρουμε τηλέφωνο ξανά τον Τζο και την Λώρα”.
“Καλή ιδέα, αν τους παίρνουμε κάθε πέντε λεπτά ίσως ο τοίχος του ξενοδοχείου να γίνει αόρατος”.
“Είσαι πολύ βούρλο! Πώς είναι δυνατόν να είσαι αδερφός μου; Θα τους πάρουμε και θα τους εξηγήσουμε την κατάσταση, ίσως αυτοί να βρουν έναν τρόπο να μας βοηθήσουν”.
“Καλά, μόνο μην αρχίσεις τα κουτσομπολιά, δεν έχουμε φορτιστή μαζί μας, ούτε λεφτά για να αγοράζουμε κάρτες”.
“Ωχ, παράτα μας· ξέρω”.

Η Μαρία είχε ζητήσει τον λογαριασμό. Μετά το γεύμα θα πήγαινε να βρει πληροφορίες για την πόλη, τα μεσιτικά γραφεία και τις πιθανές κρυψώνες. Αυτό που ήλπιζε, ήταν να μην είχε φύγει ο Τζέρυ πουθενά αλλού στην ύπαιθρο, όπου θα ήταν αδύνατο να τον αναζητήσει. Αυτό που της φαινόταν υπερβολικά περίεργο, ήταν το πώς κατάφερνε να μετακινείται σε τόσο μεγάλες αποστάσεις κάτω απ’ την μύτη των αρχών. Επειδή η εξαφάνισή του ήταν γνωστή, αν εμφανιζόταν οπουδήποτε, οι αρχές θα τον σταματούσαν και θα ειδοποιούσαν την Μαρία. Εκτός βέβαια και αν ήταν μπλεγμένοι στην υπόθεση και υψηλά ιστάμενοι οπότε προτιμούσε να σκέφτεται ότι απλώς περνούσε απαρατήρητος. Ήταν τόσο πολλά τα πράγματα που δεν καταλάβαινε. Οι σκέψεις της διακόπηκαν απότομα όταν έφτασε ο λογαριασμός. Πλήρωσε και σηκώθηκε. Κάπου απέναντί της, μια ξανθιά μεσήλικας, σηκωνόταν κι αυτή από το τραπέζι της.

Η Λώρα και ο Τζο, βρισκόταν έξω από το ξενοδοχείο. Έπρεπε να τραβήξουν την προσοχή με κάποιον τρόπο. Αν ρωτούσαν στην ρεσεψιόν πώς να πάνε στο δωμάτιο των παιδιών ίσως να μην τους επέτρεπαν χωρίς ενήλικο συνοδό. Και έπειτα δεν θα μπορούσαν να βγουν όλοι μαζί έξω. Κάθησαν απέναντι από το ξενοδοχείο για να σκεφτούν. Ο Τζο ήταν δεκαπέντε και η Λώρα δεκατέσσερα και γνωρίστηκαν με τους Κόρσεκ το περασμένο καλοκαίρι που ήρθαν για διακοπές στο εξοχικό τους στην κωμόπολη που έμεναν τα παιδιά. Αμέσως κόλλησαν και κατέληξαν να τριγυρνάνε όλη μέρα μαζί. Τώρα σκεφτόταν κάποιον τρόπο να βγάλουν τους φίλους τους έξω.
“Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε φασαρία έξω από το ξενοδοχείο για να δημιουργήσουμε αντιπερισπασμό”, πρότεινε η Λώρα.
“Και αυτοί θα μπορούσαν να φωνάξουν την αστυνομία”.
“Ναι, σωστά. Τι να κάνουμε;”
“Άκου τι σκέφτηκα μόλις”, είπε ο Τζο.
“Τι;”
“Μπα, άσ’ το καλύτερα”.
“Καλά”.
“Αν ρίχναμε ένα σχοινί ως το παράθυρό τους;” ρώτησε ο Τζο.
“Αν σταματούσες να πετάς κοτσάνες και επικεντρωνόσουν στο πρόβλημά μας;”
“Ναι, η δική σου ιδέα ήταν καλύτερη”.
“Μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε τον καβγά και να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε;”
“Οκέι, δίκιο έχεις. Για να δούμε…αν…” για λίγο σταμάτησε να μιλάει
“Αν;” τον παρότρυνε η Λώρα.
“Αν…”
“Αν;”
“Αν…”
“Αγκάθια και αγκινάρες!”
“Αν…”
“Τι θα γίνει; Έτσι θα συνεχίσουμε;”
“Αν τηλεφωνούσαμε ότι υπάρχει βόμβα στο ξενοδοχείο;” Αντιπρότεινε ο Τζο.
“Βλακεί…για στάσου, αυτή είναι καλή ιδέα. Όπως και να έχει δεν θα εκκενώσουν το ξενοδοχείο;”
“Ναι· και μόλις βγουν όλοι έξω, θα βρούμε την ευκαιρία να την κάνουμε λούης”.

Η Εσπίνα ακολουθούσε κατά πόδας την Μαρία που τώρα έμπαινε σε ένα Ιντερνετάδικο. Εκείνη την στιγμή, το τηλέφωνό της χτύπησε. Ευτυχώς κρατούσε μια καλή απόσταση από την κόρη της γιατί αλλιώς μπορεί να γύριζε να κοιτάξει. Η Μαρία είχε μια μανία, από τότε που βγήκαν τα κινητά, να γυρνάει ολόγυρα για να δει αν ο ήχος ήρθε από την συσκευή κάποιου άλλου, για να μην ανοίγει άσκοπα την τσάντα της στη μέση του δρόμου.
“Έλα Τζώρτζ, σε ακούω”. Ήταν ο ξενοδόχος.
“Εσπίνα, σου έχω άσχημα νέα. Χάσαμε τα παιδιά”.

“Τελικά ήταν πιο εύκολο απ’ ότι περιμέναμε· ο Τζο πήρε τηλέφωνο από τον διπλανό θάλαμο στις πληροφορίες, μάθαμε τον αριθμό του ξενοδοχείου και τους είπαμε για την υποτιθέμενη βόμβα”, εξήγησε η Λώρα.
“Μπράβο παιδιά, γιατί το τούβλο από ‘δω, πετούσε όλο κοτσάνες”, είπε η Ελίζα.
“Άντε μωρέ ηλίθια, μόνο να μιλάς ξέρεις. Εσύ τι πρότεινες; Τίποτα καλύτερο;”
“Δικιά μου ιδέα ήταν να πάρουμε τηλέφωνο τα παιδιά”.
“Ναι, να σου δώσουμε βραβείο”.
“Ε, σταματήστε”, μπήκε στην μέση ο Τζο, “τώρα είμαστε έξω, τι κάνουμε;”
“Ναι, σωστά, πρέπει να κινηθούμε γρήγορα γιατί θα αρχίσουν να σας ψάχνουν. Και όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά δεν θα μπορέσουμε να σας ξαναβγάλουμε. Ό,τι είναι να κάνουμε, πρέπει να γίνει πριν γυρίσετε στο ξενοδοχείο”.
“Ωραία, πρώτα να βρούμε πού μπορεί να βρίσκεται ο μπαμπάς”.
“Θα πάμε στο αρχηγείο μας”, είπε ο Τζο.
“Ναι, εκεί κάτι θα βρούμε, θα καλέσουμε τα μέλη μας σε συνέλευση για να σας βοηθήσουμε”.
“Πόσα μέλη έχετε;” Ρώτησε ο Τίμοθυ.
“Τέσσερα”
“Δηλαδή είστε μόνο έξι;”
“Με εμάς μέσα”.
“Δηλαδή θα έχουμε μπόλικη βοήθεια, ίσως και να απλωθούμε σε όλη την πόλη με τον μικρό μας στρατό”, είπε σαρκαστικά ο Τίμοθυ.
“Σαν πολύ ειρωνικός δεν μας προέκυψες εσύ;” Του απάντησε ο Τζο.
“Αφήστε τα αυτά, όσοι είμαστε, είμαστε”, είπε η Λώρα.
“Σοφά λόγια, σοφών γυναικών”, μουρμούρισε ο Τίμοθυ.
“Θα πάμε να καταστρώσουμε το σχέδιό μας εκεί, το σχέδιο παρακολούθησης της γιαγιάς σας, ξεχάστε το, είναι πολύ ριψοκίνδυνο, μπορεί να μας ανακαλύψει και δεν ξέρουμε και που βρίσκεται”, τελείωσε η Λώρα.
“Άντε, τι καθόμαστε;” Έτεινε η Ελίζα. “Πάμε”.


Συνεχίζεται...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2012)

Μια του Κλέφτη, Δυο του Κλέφτη


Η Μαρία έψαχνε εδώ και ώρα στις σελίδες του διαδικτύου, για να μάθει περισσότερα για την Τασκαλούζα και βρήκε και μερικά μεσιτικά γραφεία. Βέβαια θα ξεκινούσε να ψάχνει από εκεί, αλλά δεν είχε και πολλές ελπίδες ότι μπορεί να έβρισκε κάτι, αν δεν συνέβαινε κάτι ακόμα πιο περίεργο από αυτά που είχε ήδη φανταστεί, ο άντρας της δεν θα είχε καταφύγει σε κάποιο μεσιτικό γραφείο ή αν μπλεκόταν στη μέση η κυβέρνηση θα τον έκρυβαν αυτοί. Φυσικά το ότι η κόμισσα Ελέιν κυκλοφορούσε κάπου εκεί, ήταν για την Μαρία δεδομένο από όποια πλευρά και αν το έβλεπε. Είχαν δει μια γρια να κυνηγάει τον Τζέρυ, που έμοιαζε ως περιγραφή στην κόμισσα και άλλωστε ήταν εξαφανισμένη από τον καιρό του περιστατικού στην αγροικία της. Τώρα πια, η Μαρία πίστευε ότι ίσως ήταν αναμεμειγμένη σε κάποια υπόθεση κατασκοπίας και ότι το «Καρτλά» για το οποίο άκουσε και η ίδια να αναφέρεται εκ στόματος Ελέιν, ήταν κάποιο κυβερνητικό ή βιομηχανικό προϊόν, απόρρητο. Μάλιστα το προφίλ της κατασκόπου ταίριαζε στην Ελέιν, αφού είχε πολλά λεφτά, περίεργη συμπεριφορά -είχε τύχει να μιλήσει μαζί της αρκετές φορές και να την εγκαταλείψει πάντα μέσα σε δυο ώρες με μια γελοία δικαιολογία όπως έκανε σε όλους- και κυρίως, ξένη καταγωγή. Η Μαρία μπορεί να ήταν και αυτή Ευρωπαία στην καταγωγή, αλλά είχε γεννηθεί στο Σικάγο, η Εσπίνα ήταν που ήρθε στην Αμερική όταν ήταν κοριτσάκι. Ακόμα και αυτή, είχε ζήσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής της, μακριά από την πατρίδα της. Η κόμισσα όμως είχε έρθει από την Ευρώπη μετά τα σαράντα αν θυμόταν καλά από αυτά που της είχε πει και η ίδια. Θα μπορούσε να είναι από το αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο. Τώρα γιατί να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος μια γιαγιά για κατάσκοπο, αυτό ήταν κάτι που δεν θα μπορούσε να απαντήσει, παρόλα αυτά, θα ήταν πιθανό να δούλευε πλέον για τον εαυτό της και με άγνωστες σκοπιμότητες.
Η Εσπίνα καθόταν σε ένα απέναντι μηχάνημα και έκανε πως έβλεπε σελίδες, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα παρατηρούσε με κλεφτές ματιές την κόρη της. Παρά την αναστάτωση της για τα μικρά, σκέφτηκε ψύχραιμα. Πρώτον, δεν έπρεπε να αφήσει απ’ τα μάτια της την Μαρία, δεύτερον, αυτό ήταν πιο εύκολο από το να ψάξει για τα παιδιά, μιας και η Μαρία έφερε τον πομπό της. Τρίτον, δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά από την αστυνομία στην αναζήτησή τους, η οποία είχε ήδη ειδοποιηθεί και θα έκανε το καλύτερο δυνατό. Και τέταρτον, τα παιδιά μάλλον θα είχαν βαρεθεί στο δωμάτιο και ήθελαν να ξεσκάσουν• στοίχημα ότι θα ήταν κάπου εκεί κοντά και θα έπαιζαν σε κάποιο πάρκο.

“Λοιπόν, ανακεφαλαιώνουμε, θα πάμε να ψάξουμε του γηπέδου του γκολφ. Εκεί είναι πιθανό να βρούμε έστω και ίχνη. Θα πάρουμε το λεωφορείο για να φτάσουμε εκεί. Εν τω μεταξύ, ο Γουίλ και η Κατρίν, θα μείνουν στο αρχηγείο για να συντονίζουν τις ενέργειες, αν χρειαστούμε βοήθεια θα μιλήσουμε στο κινητό ή με τους φορητούς μέσω ίντερνετ. Αν υπάρχουν νέα, θα μας τα στείλουν αμέσως”. Με αυτά τα λόγια ο Τζο σημείωσε το τέλος του σχεδίου τους. Οι τέσσερις, θα πηγαίνανε να βρουν ό,τι ήταν δυνατό, σχετικά με τον πατέρα των Κόρσεκ ενώ τα άλλα δυο μέλη της οργάνωσης των ελεύθερων προσκόπων, θα κάθονταν στο αρχηγείο για ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις κινήσεις των αρχών ή θα τους έστελναν ότι πληροφορίες έβρισκαν στο ίντερνετ, μιας και δεν είχαν χρόνο να μείνουν όλοι να ψάξουν.
“Ωραία, ξεκινάμε”, είπε η Ελίζα
“Πήρατε το σακίδιο;”
“Ναι, εγώ το έχω”, απάντησε η Λώρα.
“Έλεγξε αν τα πήραμε όλα”.
“Φακός, σουγιάς, σχοινί, φορητός, κινητά…όχι, τα κινητά στις τσέπες”, είπε και τα έβγαλε από το σακίδιο.
“Ποιος τα έβαλε μέσα;”
“Εγώ”, είπε ο Τίμοθυ, “είναι βαριά”.
“Άντε βρε μαλθακό”, του είπε η αδερφή του. “Δώσ’ το σε μένα”.
“Τι άλλο πήραμε;” Ρώτησε η Ελίζα
“Σάντουιτς…”
“Με τι;” Είπε ο Τίμοθυ
“Με ζαμπόν και τυρί, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. Επίσης μια σφεντόνα, ένα ελβετικό πολυεργαλείο, κλωστή…”
“Γιατί, θα ράψουμε τίποτα;”
“Το στόμα σου αν συνεχίσεις να διακόπτεις”, είπε η Λώρα θυμωμένη.
“Καλά, το βουλώνω, πετονιά πήραμε;” Ο Τίμοθυ σταμάτησε βλέποντας το δολοφονικό βλέμμα της φίλης του.
“Αναπτήρα, σπίρτα”, συνέχισε η μικρή.
“Το ένα απ’ τα δυο δε μας φτάνει; Οκέι, το βούλωσα”.
“Ακόμα, στυλό με συμπαθητικό μελάνι, καθαριστικό για cd, ουπς! Αυτό είναι άσχετο. Και τέλος κάποιος ξέχασε εδώ μέσα την τσατσάρα του”.
“Όχι, εγώ την έβαλα”, είπε η Ελίζα.
“Για να είσαι χτενισμένη όταν θα μας συλλάβουν για την εγκληματική μας απόδραση απ’ το ξενοδοχείο και όλες οι κάμερες θα πέφτουν πάνω σου;”
“Εξυπνάδες!” αντέτεινε η Ελίζα στον μικρό της αδερφό.
“Δεν μας χρειάζεται, Ελίζα”, είπε ο Τζο.
“Σιγά, τι χώρο πιάνει;”
“Μην την συνερίζεστε, αφού είναι ψώνιο. Φοβάται μην γνωρίσει στην διαδρομή τον Μπραντ Πητ και την δει αναμαλλιασμένη”.
“Βρε άντε κουρέψου, μυξιάρικο”.
“Σταματήστε”, είπε η Λώρα, “πάρε τη χτένα και φτιάξε τα μαλλιά σου, δεν θα την πάρουμε μαζί”.

Ήταν το τρίτο μεσιτικό γραφείο που επισκεπτόταν, στα δυο προηγούμενα δεν είχε τύχη, δεν είχαν δει ή θυμούνταν κανέναν με την εμφάνιση του σερίφη ή της Γκόρλιν.
“Καλησπέρα”.
“Καλησπέρα σας, σε τι μπορώ να σας εξυπηρετήσω;”
“Ξέρετε, ψάχνω για…”
“Για μισό λεπτό, εσείς δεν είστε η σύζυγος του εξαφανισθέντος σερίφη;”
“Ναι, μα πού το…”
“Είδα τη φωτογραφία σας στις εφημερίδες, δύσκολα ξεχνάω, καθήστε”.
“Ευχαριστώ, ξέρετε κάτι που θέλετε να μου πείτε;”
“Ναι κυρία μου, ο άντρας σας πέρασε από εδώ πριν μια εβδομάδα”.

Αναρωτιόταν τι να έλεγε με τον μεσίτη• αυτή τη φορά η Εσπίνα στάθηκε άτυχη, η Μαρία είτε κρατούσε την τσάντα χαμηλά είτε μιλούσαν για κάποιον λόγο σιγανά, πράγμα που βέβαια θα σήμαινε ότι έλεγαν κάτι σημαντικό σε αντίθεση με τις δυο προηγούμενες προσπάθειες. Όπως και να ‘χε, το μόνο που έφτανε στα αφτιά της Εσπίνα, ήταν ένας ψίθυρος από τον οποίο δεν έβγαζε λέξη.

“Δηλαδή, μου λέτε ότι ήρθε εδώ κρατώντας ένα αυγό στην αγκαλιά του για να σας κάνει μια τόσο ανόητη ερώτηση; Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό δε μοιάζει με τον άντρα μου”.
“Δεν είπα αυγό, κυρία Κόρσεκ, είπα ότι το κρατούσε σαν αυγό, στην αγκαλιά του. Μάλλον είχε πολλές γωνίες, ήταν ένα πολύεδρο αντικείμενο, αλλά δεν πρόσεξα να έχει τίποτα χαραγμένο ή κάτι άλλο. Και ναι, μου έκανε αυτή την ερώτηση, αλλά έμοιαζε μάλλον υπνωτισμένος”.
Υπνωτισμένος. Αυτό θα εξηγούσε πολλά πράγματα• ήταν κάτι που δεν είχε περάσει από το μυαλό της Μαρίας.
“Μπορείτε να μου επαναλάβετε τη φράση; Ίσως να σημαίνει κάτι περισσότερο”.
“Βεβαίως, όπως σας είπα είμαι σίγουρος γιατί θυμάμαι πολύ καλά τέτοιου είδους περιστατικά. Κράτησα στη μνήμη μου την ατάκα, μου είχε πει: Μα το έρημο σπουργίτι, βρες μου τώρα ένα σπίτι!”
“Μπα, δεν μου βγαίνει καμμιά λογική, γιατί να σας πει μια τέτοια χαζομάρα χρησιμοποιώντας μάλιστα ρίμα;”
“Τι να σας πω κυρία Κόρσεκ; Ίσως να ήταν όντως υπό την επήρεια υπνωτισμού, άλλωστε τα μάτια του είχαν μια περίεργη όψη, έμοιαζαν μαγνητισμένα”.
«Κι αυτό που κρατούσε στην αγκαλιά του; Θα μπορούσε να είναι το Καρτλά;» Σκέφτηκε η Μαρία.
“Και μετά τι έγινε;”
“Ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο, γύρισα για λίγο την πλάτη μου για να δω τα χαρτιά μου και ο άντρας σας έγινε καπνός. Βγήκα έξω από το μαγαζί και τον είδα να τρέχει κατά μήκος της λεωφόρου ενώ λίγο πιο πίσω, από την απέναντι μεριά, είδα μια, μάλλον κοτσονάτη, γριά, να τρέχει”.
“Είπατε ότι έχετε τρομερή μνήμη. Θυμάστε τι φορούσε η γριά;”
Ο μεσίτης μισόκλεισε τα μάτια προσπαθώντας να ανακαλέσει από την μνήμη του το περιστατικό.
“Ναι. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, φορούσε ένα σκούρο καφέ παντελόνι και μια μπεζ μπλούζα”.
Ήταν η Ελέιν. Καμμιά αμφιβολία, αυτά τα ρούχα φορούσε και όταν χάθηκε.
“Και πιστεύετε ότι βρίσκονται και οι δύο εδώ, στην πόλη;”
“Ασφαλώς, έχω δώσει την περιγραφή τους στην αστυνομία και θα έλεγχαν κάθε μέσο με το οποίο θα μπορούσαν να φύγουν. Μετά από εμένα, άλλοι δυο κατέθεσαν ότι τους είδαν, ίσως θα πρέπει να πάτε να τους δείτε αφού ψάχνετε τον άντρα σας”.
“Σας ευχαριστώ, ήταν πολύτιμη η βοήθειά σας”.
“Ευχαρίστησή μου”, σηκώθηκε και της έδωσε το χέρι.
“Και αν χρειαστείτε ποτέ ακίνητο ή οικόπεδο, ξέρετε που θα με βρείτε”.
“Ασφαλώς, χαίρετε”.
“Στο καλό και καλή τύχη”, της φώναξε καθώς έβγαινε.
“Ευχαριστώ, αντίο”.

Η διαδρομή μέχρι το γήπεδο του γκολφ, κύλησε ομαλά. Κατέβηκαν από το λεωφορείο και ξεκίνησαν την πορεία τους.
“Θέλουμε πολύ δρόμο;”
“Όχι, σε δυο λεπτά θα είμαστε εκεί”.
“Τι θα κάνουμε αν τον κυνηγάνε οπλισμένοι τύποι;” Είπε η Λώρα.
“Καλή ερώτηση”, απάντησε ο Τζο.
“Η απάντηση;”
“Κι αυτή καλή ερώτηση είναι…”



Μαρμελάδα Κανείς;


Η Μαρία είχε πάρει την διεύθυνση των άλλων δυο μαρτύρων από τον μεσίτη. Ο άνθρωπος με τη μνήμη ελέφαντα τής είχε φανεί ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμος• ο δεύτερος μάρτυρας ήταν ένας παππούλης. Όταν χτύπησε στο σπίτι του, εκείνος άργησε να απαντήσει. Αφού ρώτησε ποιος είναι και η Μαρία τού απάντησε εν συντομία ότι ήταν η σύζυγος του εξαφανισθέντος σερίφη, εκείνος της άνοιξε αμέσως.
Την έβαλε να καθήσει και την ρώτησε αν ήθελε καφέ ή τσάι.
“Όχι, σας ευχαριστώ, θα ήθελα απλώς να μου πείτε τι γνωρίζετε.”
“Τι να σας πω; Ήταν μια αλλόκοτη συνάντηση. Καθόμουν σ’ ένα παγκάκι στο πάρκο και ο νεαρός αυτός, ήρθε και με ρώτησε: είσαι βούτυρο;”
Άλλο πάλι και τούτο.
“Και μετά; Γιατί σας το είπε αυτό; Τι του απαντήσατε;”
“Εσείς τι θα απαντούσατε; Φοβήθηκα μην είναι κανένας μανιακός και του είπα πως θα κάνω ό,τι θέλει αρκεί να μη με πειράξει. Εκείνος όμως συνέχισε: πού είναι η μαρμελάδα;”
Ο παππούς μάλλον τα είχε χαμένα. Τι βλακείες τής αράδιαζε;
“Μα, καλά, είστε σίγουρος ότι σας είπε αυτά τα πράγματα; Δεν βγάζουν λογική”.
“Όπως σε βλέπω και με βλέπεις κοπέλα μου, μού φαινόταν σαν να μην ήταν στα καλά του• σαν να ήταν ναρκωμένος”.
“Και μετά τι έγινε;”
“Μετά, τίποτα• έφυγε”.
“Παρατηρήσατε τίποτε άλλο;”
“Ότι κρατούσε στην αγκαλιά του ένα περίεργο αντικείμενο”.
“Πώς ήταν αυτό το αντικείμενο;”
“Δεν μπόρεσα να το δω καλά και η μνήμη μου είναι αδύνατη”.
Η Μαρία ευχαρίστησε τον γεράκο και έφυγε. Ήλπιζε να σταθεί τυχερότερη με τον τρίτο μάρτυρα. Ο παππούς τα είχε προφανώς χαμένα. Ακόμη όμως και αν όσα έλεγε όντως συνέβησαν, δεν της έδινε κανένα στοιχείο για τα περαιτέρω. Ο επόμενος υποψήφιος ήταν μια γυναίκα της μέσης ηλικίας. Έμενε λίγο πιο κάτω. Είχε διανύσει όλη την πόλη -ευτυχώς δεν ήταν μεγάλη- για να πάει από το μεσιτικό γραφείο στον γεράκο. Ήταν τυχερή που δεν θα είχε πολύ περπάτημα μπροστά της.

Η Εσπίνα είχε ακούσει όλη τη συζήτηση και το τελευταίο κομμάτι της συζήτησης με τον μεσίτη. Την περίμενε απέναντι από το σπίτι του παππούλη και μόλις βγήκε την ακολούθησε και πάλι. Αυτό που την ανησυχούσε, ήταν ότι τα παιδιά δεν είχαν βρεθεί ακόμα. Προσευχήθηκε να ήταν καλά και να μην είχαν μπλέξει πουθενά, τώρα δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα άλλο από το να ακολουθεί την κόρη της.

Η Μαρία επιτάχυνε το βήμα της, είχε την αίσθηση ότι κάποιος την ακολουθεί. Δεν είχε υποψιαστεί την Εσπίνα, γιατί φρόντιζε να κρύβεται καλά. Ο άντρας της ήταν ζωηρούλης και η Εσπίνα τον παρακολουθούσε συχνά. Δεν έκανε, ούτε είπε ποτέ τίποτα σ’ αυτόν, αλλά ήξερε ότι πήγαινε με σουρλουλούδες. Μέχρι που ο άντρας της πέθανε, τον έπαιρνε στο κατόπι όταν έβγαινε έξω μόνος του. Εκείνος ποτέ δεν την αντιλήφθηκε.

“Ανοίξτε μου σας παρακαλώ. Πρέπει να μιλήσουμε”.
Η Γυναίκα στην πίσω πλευρά της πόρτας, έριξε μια ματιά από το ματάκι και άνοιξε διάπλατα.
“Περάστε κυρία Κόρσεκ, ξέρω γιατί ήρθατε”.
“Με ξέρετε;”
“Όχι προσωπικά. Καθήστε όμως, περάστε στο σαλόνι”.
Η Μαρία πέρασε στα ενδότερα του σπιτιού και κάθησε σε έναν από τους καναπέδες.
“Για να μπούμε στο θέμα”, ξεκίνησε η γυναίκα “εμένα με λένε Λίλα”.
“Χαίρω πολύ, Μαρία”.
“Το ξέρω• όπως και ξέρω που βρίσκεται ο άντρας σου και τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με αυτόν• θέλεις να ακούσεις;”
Η Εσπίνα έφερε στο αφτί της τη συσκευή. Η γυναίκα αυτή είχε να πει κάτι ενδιαφέρον, στα σίγουρα.
Η Μαρία ανακάθησε.
“Τι θέλετε να πείτε; Από πού γνωρίζετε ποια είμαι;”
“Πρώτα απ’ όλα, ξέρω για την περίπτωση αυτή, επειδή αναστατώθηκαν πολλά άτομα, κάπου μακριά, με όλα αυτά…”
“Κάπου μακριά;” Αναρωτήθηκε η Μαρία.
“Ο άντρας σας έχει στην κατοχή του το Καρτλά”.
“Αυτό το υποψιαζόμουν, έχω ξανακούσει γι’ αυτό. Γνωρίζετε περί τίνος πρόκειται; Πείτε μου ότι ο άντρας μου δεν είναι μπλεγμένος σε κάποια υπόθεση κρατικής κατασκοπίας”.
“Όχι κυρία Κόρσεκ, ο άντρας σας δεν έχει καν επίγνωση του τι γίνεται”.
“Παναγιά μου! Τι του έκαναν;” είπε βάζοντας το χέρι της μπροστά απ’ το στόμα.
“Ηρεμήστε, το Καρτλά δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο γνωρίζει καμμιά κυβέρνηση ή ιδιωτική βιομηχανία”, την καθησύχασε η μεσήλικας.
“Εξηγήστε μου σας παρακαλώ γιατί το πράγμα αρχίζει να γίνεται παρανοϊκό”.
“Σας καταλαβαίνω. Το Καρτλά δεν είναι παρά ένας «Ελγκοθάσαρ»”.
“Στα Αγγλικά;”
“Ένας ψηφιοποιητής. Έρχεται από τον πλανήτη Νατσοκρί, η λειτουργία του είναι να αλλάζει την μοριακή δομή και σύσταση των αντικειμένων, έμψυχων ή άψυχων χωρίς να μεταβάλλει την φυσιολογική τους λειτουργία. Υπακούει σε ηχητικές εντολές του κατόχου του και πραγματοποιεί κάθε δυνατή επιθυμία. Τα παιδιά στην πόλη σας που εξαφανίστηκαν, είχαν γίνει πέτρες, γιατί αυτό ζήτησε η Ελέιν Γκόρλιν από το Καρτλά. Μόλις το Καρτλά απομακρύνθηκε, τα παιδιά επανήλθαν στην φυσική τους κατάσταση έχοντας όμως απώλεια μνήμης της περιόδου που ήταν λίθοι, αφού οι πέτρες δεν έχουν αισθήσεις”.
Η Μαρία δυσανασχέτησε, όχι μόνο δεν ήξερε πού βρισκόταν ο άντρας της και γιατί αλλά οι μάρτυρες είχαν αποδειχθεί ο ένας παρανοϊκότερος του άλλου.
“Με περνάτε για ηλίθια ή να βάλω τις φωνές;”
“Ηρεμήστε, καταλαβαίνω τη δυσπιστία σας, αλλά…”
“Τι αλλά; Εδώ μου λέτε εξωφρενικά πράγματα, πώς γίνετε να τα πιστέψω; Μου λέτε δηλαδή ότι τα παιδιά μου είχαν γίνει ντουβάρια; Και για ποιο λόγο; Και ο άντρας μου τι σχέση έχει με όλη αυτή την τρέλα;” Είπε η Μαρία, εκτός εαυτού.
“Αφήστε με να σας εξηγήσω. Τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά απ’ ότι δείχνουν. Το Καρτλά, δυστυχώς είναι ελαττωματικό και έτυχε να πέσει κοντά στην αγροικία της Ελέιν. Το ελάττωμά του, είναι ότι κάνει τον κάτοχό του να χαζεύει προσωρινά και να εκφράζει τις επιθυμίες του στον ψηφιοποιητή με ρίμα. Τις πιο πολλές φορές μάλιστα δεν έχουν και νόημα”.
“Α, ωραία, τόσο απλά ήταν τα πράγματα; Πώς δεν το σκέφτηκα μόνη μου η χαζή; Έτσι εξηγούνται όλα!” Η Μαρία δεν άντεχε άλλο.
”Κυρία μου, αυτό πια έχει καταντήσει γελοίο. Αν δεν ξέρετε τίποτα, μη με βοηθάτε, αλλά το να με γεμίζετε βλακείες με κουράζει και με εμποδίζει να φτάσω στην αλήθεια”.
“Μα, κυρία Κόρσεκ, αυτά που σας είπα δεν εξηγούν τις περίεργες μαρτυρίες που ακούσατε με τα ακατάληπτα λόγια του συζύγου σας;”
“Αυτή θα ήταν η εξήγηση για τον συγγραφέα κάποιου φθηνού και χαζού διηγήματος επιστημονικής φαντασίας ή καλύτερα να πω, επιστημονικής βλακείας”.
“Και οι άλλοι μάρτυρες;”
“Μάλλον σ’ αυτήν την πόλη, όλοι είστε μανιακά βλαμμένοι”. Η Μαρία έκανε να σηκωθεί να φύγει.
“Αρκετά κυρία Κόρσεκ, ως εδώ. Καθήστε να ακούσετε την ιστορία και έπειτα θα σας πω πού βρίσκεται ο άντρας σας για να το διαπιστώσετε με τα ίδια σας τα μάτια”.

Ο Τζο, η Λώρα, η Ελίζα και ο Τίμοθυ, είχαν φτάσει έξω από ένα σπίτι έρημο. Τα παιδιά της περιοχής έλεγαν πως ήταν στοιχειωμένο.
“Τι λέτε να ψάξουμε πρώτα εδώ;” Πρότεινε ο Τζο.
“Εγώ φοβάμαι λίγο”, είπε η Ελίζα.
“Έλα, το κάνουμε για τον μπαμπά”.
Συμφώνησαν και μπήκαν στον άγριο κήπο. Η βλάστηση ήταν ανεξέλεγκτη αφού το σπίτι φαινόταν να έχει καιρό να κατοικηθεί. Η σιδερένια καγκελόπορτα έγερνε στο πλάι και άνοιξε εύκολα κάνοντας ένα μακρόσυρτο τρίξιμο. Προχώρησαν επιφυλακτικά ως το κεφαλόσκαλο του ξύλινου διώροφου.
“Κοιτάξτε”, έτεινε η Λώρα, “υπάρχουν ίχνη εδώ”.
Πραγματικά, πάνω στο σκονισμένο ξύλο, διαγραφόταν τα πατήματα ενός ενήλικα. Ένας θόρυβος ακούστηκε από τον πάνω όροφο και το τρίξιμο του ξύλου από τα βήματα. Κάποιος ήταν στον πάνω όροφο. Αμέσως όλοι πισωπάτησαν. Τότε τα βήματα έγιναν τρέξιμο και τα παιδιά πανικόβλητα έτρεξαν έξω από την οικία στον κήπο. Σαν αστραπή, πέρασε από δίπλα τους μια φιγούρα που τους σκούντησε.
“Φύγετε από τη μέση, τυριά”.
“Ε, ήταν ο μπαμπάς!”, αναφώνησε χαρούμενα ο Τίμοθυ.
“Ναι, αλλά γιατί μας αγνόησε και έφυγε έτσι; Κατάλαβε κανείς τι είπε;”
“Όχι, έχεις δίκιο”, ξαφνικά όλοι σκοτείνιασαν.
“Πάμε ξωπίσω του. Τρέξτε”, πρότεινε η Λώρα και άρχισαν όλοι να τρέχουν.


Συνεχίζεται...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2012)

Και τα δυο τελευταία κεφάλαια στην ιστορία. Για όποιον διαβάζει ακόμα:


Το Καταραμένο Καρτλά


Μόλις ο σερίφης Κόρσεκ, εισέβαλε στο σπίτι της κόμισσας Ελέιν, άρχισε κατ’ ευθείαν να ανεβαίνει στον δεύτερο όροφο του σπιτιού, όπου την είχε δει στο παράθυρο της κάμαράς της πριν ένα λεπτό. Ανεβαίνοντας, παρατήρησε ότι όλα τα φώτα του σπιτιού ήταν κλειστά εκτός από αυτό της κάμαρας, πράγμα καθόλου παράξενο, αλλά ερχόταν κι ένα δεύτερο φως και σίγουρα όχι από ηλεκτρικό φωτισμό. Στο πλατύσκαλο του μεσωρόφου, πάνω σε ένα κομό, ήταν ακουμπισμένο ένα εξαγωνικό αντικείμενο που φωσφόριζε. «Καρτλά», διάβασε ο σερίφης πάνω στην επιφάνειά του και το άγγιξε. Και τότε μέσα απ’ το σκοτάδι, πετάχτηκε πάνω του η κόμισσα.
“Δεν θα μου το πάρεις. Είναι δικό μου!”
“Άσε με κυρά μου”, είπε ο Τζέρυ προσπαθώντας να ξεφορτωθεί την γυναίκα που είχε πέσει στην πλάτη του και να πιάσει το περίστροφο που είχε πέσει στο πάτωμα. Η Ελέιν, έδωσε μια με το πόδι της και το όπλο τινάχτηκε κάτω από τα σκαλοπάτια στην βάση της πόρτας. Η γυναίκα έφτασε στο Καρτλά και το πήρε στην αγκαλιά της. Μια περίεργη έξαψη έπιασε τον σερίφη που αγγίζοντάς το κι αυτός, είπε:
“Άσε με κάτω, πια, κυρά μου,
έχεις γίνει ο βραχνάς μου!”
Η Ελέιν έπεσε κάτω απομακρυσμένη από τον σερίφη. Έπιασε δυνατά το Καρτλά με τα δυο της χέρια.
“Μα τον Φρανσουά Τρυφώ,
διώξε τούτον τον λωλό!” Αμέσως ως δια μαγείας ο σερίφης εξαφανίστηκε. Η Ελέιν άκουσε να μπαίνουν απ’ την πόρτα του πρώτου ορόφου κι άλλα άτομα και έτσι είπε την τελευταία της φράση:
“Μαύρο βρόχο πέρα βρέχει,
η αφεντιά μου απ’ το σπίτι να απέχει”.

“Αυτή είναι όλη η ιστορία κυρία Κόρσεκ. Η κόμισσα Ελέιν είχε ήδη καταστρέψει κάθε περιουσιακό της στοιχείο αφού ευχήθηκε στο Καρτλά:
«Όπως εγώ παίζω κολτσίνα,
έτσι τα διαμάντια μου να γίνουν κρίνα»”.
“Ακόμα κι αν είναι έτσι, που μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό και γελοίο, εσείς που τα ξέρετε όλα αυτά;”
“Είμαι κι εγώ από το Νατσοκρί και βρίσκομαι εδώ για… παρατήρηση. Μόλις έμαθα το περιστατικό, ήρθα εδώ για να βοηθήσω”.
“Δηλαδή είστε εξωγήινη;”
“Ναι, πού το βλέπετε το περίεργο;” Αναρωτήθηκε η γυναίκα.
“Έλα μου ντε; Και η ιστορία με τα παιδιά;”
“Α, είναι απλό. Τα ζώα και τα παιδιά έχουν μια επιπλέον αίσθηση των κοσμικών δυνάμεων όπως αυτών που χρησιμοποιεί το Καρτλά, έτσι η συσκευή τα τραβούσε και γι’ αυτό πολλαπλασιάστηκαν οι εμφανίσεις των λύκων στην περιοχή σας. Όταν η Ελέιν είδε τα παιδιά να καταφτάνουν, χρησιμοποιούσε πάντα την ίδια φράση:
«Ωχ, ενοχλητικά παιδάρια,
δεν πα’ να γίνετε λιθάρια;»”
«Τι φταίω να τα ακούω όλα αυτά;» Αναρωτήθηκε η Μαρία
“Και πώς ο άντρας μου πήρε στην κατοχή του το Καρτλά, όπως λέτε;”
“Όταν η Ελέιν τους μετέφερε μακριά από το σπίτι της, βρέθηκαν στο ίδιο μέρος. Ακολούθησε μια πάλη και ο άντρας σας πήρε το Καρτλά. Το ότι η κόμισσα τον ακολούθησε οφείλεται στο ότι όποιος κρατάει ώστε και για λίγο το Καρτλά, πόσο μάλλον για το διάστημα που το είχε η Ελέιν, αυξάνει σε δυνάμεις και αντοχές, αλλά όχι όσο το κρατάει στα χέρια του”.
“Και τώρα ποιος έχει το Καρτλά;”
“Ο άντρας σας και καλό θα ήταν να πάτε να τον βρείτε”.

Η Μαρία έφυγε ανάστατη από το σπίτι της γυναίκας. Υπήρχε περίπτωση να ήταν αλήθεια όλα όσα έλεγε; Στην είσοδο του σπιτιού την περίμενε ακόμη μια έκπληξη, η Εσπίνα ήταν εκεί. Η Μαρία κόντεψε να καταρρεύσει.
“Είναι ώρα να μιλήσουμε ανοιχτά”, της είπε η γηραιά γυναίκα.

Η Εσπίνα είχε καλέσει ένα ταξί και μόλις ήρθε ζήτησε από τον οδηγό να τις πάει στο γήπεδο του γκολφ. Όση ώρα μιλούσε η Μαρία με την άλλη γυναίκα, τα παιδιά είχαν εντοπιστεί από κάποιον. Στην διαδρομή μίλησαν για όλα, για το πώς η Εσπίνα την παρακολουθούσε, για το ότι έφερε μαζί της τα παιδιά και χάθηκαν, για όλα όσα τους είπε η γυναίκα που φερόταν να είναι εξωγήινη και τα λοιπά.
“Ίσως είναι καλύτερα έτσι. Χρειάζομαι κάποιον να με στηρίζει. Ανησυχώ όμως για τα παιδιά”.
“Απ’ ότι μου είπαν, εθεάθησαν μαζί με άλλους δύο, οπότε έχουν παρέα. Ψάχνουν κι αυτά για τον πατέρα τους”.



Μαύρο Βρόχο, Πέρα βρέχει


Τα παιδιά δυσκολεύτηκαν στην αρχή να φτάσουν τον βηματισμό του Τζέρυ. Είχαν ξαφνιαστεί άλλωστε στην αρχή και άργησαν να ακολουθήσουν. Αλλά τώρα έμοιαζε να μειώνει ταχύτητα. Γύρισε πίσω του.
“Μπαμπά”, φώναξε ο Τίμοθυ.
Ο σερίφης τον κοίταξε, κοντοστάθηκε και απάντησε:
“Ουρκούτς!” Είπε και ξανάρχισε να τρέχει.
Τα παιδιά κοιτάχτηκαν απορημένα για μια στιγμή και ύστερα ξανάρχισαν το κυνηγητό.

“Να τα!” Είπε η Εσπίνα δείχνοντας τα παιδιά, απ’ το παράθυρο του ταξί.
“Ο Τζέρυ”, είπε η Μαρία βλέποντας μπροστά τον άντρα της και η καρδιά της σκίρτησε.
Ξαφνικά το αυτοκίνητο ξέφυγε από τον δρόμο και έμεινε εκτός ελέγχου.
“Να με πάρει η οργή”, αναφώνησε ο οδηγός γεμάτος έκπληξη.
”και τα τέσσερα λάστιχα τα έφτυσαν!”
“Δεν έχουμε χρόνο για τέτοια”, είπε η Μαρία και άφησε ένα εκατοσταδόλλαρο στον ταξιτζή, ανοίγοντας την πόρτα. Οι δυο γυναίκες βγήκαν και άρχισαν να τρέχουν προς το μέρος των παιδιών.
“Σταματήστε, ήρθαν η μαμά με την γιαγιά”, είπε η Ελίζα. Τα παιδιά σταμάτησαν. Η μαμά τους τα αγκάλιασε σφιχτά και έμειναν έτσι για μια στιγμή.
“Θα λογαριαστούμε αργότερα εξυπνάκηδες”, είπε η γιαγιά τους μισοαυστηρά, μισογελώντας.
“Ναι, τώρα προέχει ο πατέρας σας, πάμε”, είπε η Μαρία και βγήκαν όλοι στο κατόπι του σερίφη Κόρσεκ.
Ο Τζο και η Λώρα τούς συστήθηκαν τρέχοντας και τους είπαν εν συντομία πώς βρέθηκαν.
“Μην μιλάτε”, είπε η Εσπίνα στα παιδιά.
”και μόνο που σας ακούω, μου κόβετε η ανάσα”, πρόσθεσε λαχανιαστά.

Είχαν σχεδόν φτάσει στον σερίφη και ένιωθαν μια περίεργη έξαψη, όλοι τους. Ένιωθαν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Είχαν ήδη βγει από την πόλη και έτρεχαν στους αγρούς, χωρίς να πολυκαταλαβαίνουν τι συνέβαινε στον Τζέρυ. Η Μαρία σκέφτηκε ότι όλο και πιο πολύ φαινόταν λογική η ιστορία της Λίλα. Ξάφνου, πετάχτηκε από έναν θάμνο μια φιγούρα και γράπωσε το Καρτλά. Ξέσπασε σε δυνατά και σαρδόνια χαχανητά και άρχισε να τρέχει. Την αναγνώρισαν όλοι, ήταν η Ελέιν· η κόμισσα.
“Να την και η Ελέιν στο παιχνίδι”, είπε η Εσπίνα που είχε αρχίσει να εξοντώνεται από το τρέξιμο.
Ο σερίφης φώναξε δυνατά.
“Άσε κάτω το Καρτλά βρε γιαούρτι!”
Σχεδόν τον είχαν φτάσει, όταν η κόμισσα γύρισε προς το μέρος τους και κρατώντας σφιχτά στην αγκαλιά της το εξαγωνικό αντικείμενο, φώναξε:
“Σαν των Βίκινγκς το τσιμπούσι,
κάντε αρκούδες μου, γιουρούσι”.
Από το πουθενά, βγήκαν δυο αρκούδες σαν να ξεφύτρωσαν από το χώμα και ερχόταν καταπάνω στην ομάδα των επτά· τα τέσσερα παιδιά και τους τρεις ενήλικες.
“Για μας έρχονται;” Αναρωτήθηκε η Λώρα
“Εγώ λέω να το συζητήσουμε μετά”, είπε η Μαρία και άρπαξε από τα χέρια τα παιδιά. Όλοι μαζί, έτρεχαν με όλες τους τις δυνάμεις.
Οι αρκούδες, καθώς πλησίαζαν, κακάριζαν δυνατά.
Ο Τομ αποφάσισε να δράσει και έβγαλε μια σφεντόνα από το σακίδιο που είχαν φέρει μαζί τους. Δεν στόχευσε όμως τις αρκούδες, από τις δυο κουβέντες που είχαν ανταλλάξει με την Μαρία και την Εσπίνα νωρίτερα, είχαν μάθει ότι έφταιγε το αντικείμενο που είχε στην αγκαλιά της η θείτσα. Στόχευσε το παράξενο αντικείμενο που κουβαλούσε η κόμισσα.
“Διάνα!” Αναφώνησε.
Το αντικείμενο τινάχτηκε στον αέρα και κύλησε προς το μέρος τους.
“Εγώ, εγώ”, είπε ο σερίφης και όρμηξε.
“Όχι”, φώναξε η γυναίκα του και έκανε να τον απομακρύνει. Καθώς όμως πλησίαζε την έπιασε μια παράξενη έλξη. Οι αρκούδες εξαφανίστηκαν.
“Δεν πας στα τσακίδια λέω εγώ”, είπε στον άντρα της.
Την ίδια στιγμή, η Εσπίνα και τα παιδιά ένιωσαν και εκείνα παράξενα ενώ η Ελέιν γυρνούσε για να πάρει πίσω το αντικείμενό της.
Η Μαρία άδραξε το Καρτλά και γύρισε την πλάτη στους άλλους.
“Φύγετε μουκρίνια”, είπε.
“Ωχ, όχι πάλι!” Είπε η Εσπίνα κουρασμένα.
Η Μαρία το έβαλε στα πόδια και οι άλλοι την πήραν στο κατόπι. Πέρασε μπροστά από την Ελέιν και εκείνη της τράβηξε το μανίκι. Η Μαρία θύμωσε από το απότομο σταμάτημα και στράφηκε προς το μέρος της:
“Σαν θα βγεις για την Ιθάκη,
άντε πέσε στο χαντάκι”, είπε στην Ελέιν και αμέσως άνοιξε μια τρύπα μπροστά της και έπεσε μέσα φαρδιά-πλατιά.
“Θα μου το πληρώσεις μπεκακρίνα”, είπε η κόμισσα μέσα από την γούβα. Με μια κοτσονάτη κίνηση σκαρφάλωσε και βγήκε έξω. Οι άλλοι στο μεταξύ απείχαν λίγα μέτρα από την Μαρία που έτρεχε σαν την παλάβρω. Πλέον, είχαν όλοι επηρεαστεί από το Καρτλά και όλοι κυνηγούσαν αυτό, αδιαφορώντας ο ένας για την παρουσία του άλλου. Η Μαρία πήγαινε πιο αργά, λόγω της επίδρασης του Καρτλά και έτσι οι άλλοι την έφτασαν. Έπεσαν ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο προσπαθώντας να της πάρουν το Καρτλά. Δεν ήταν και πολύ στα καλά τους. Εκείνη την στιγμή, η Ελέιν βρήκε την ευκαιρία και περνώντας από πάνω τους, έπιασε με μια κίνηση το Καρτλά.
“Φέρτε το πίσω ρε!” Είπε τσατισμένη η Μαρία. Η Ελέιν την κοίταξε με δολοφονικό βλέμμα. Κάτι τρομερό ήταν έτοιμη να ξεστομίσει.
“Όπως πετάει η αλεπού,
έτσι κι εσύ γίνε μπαμπού”.
Με το που ακούστηκε η φράση, το Καρτλά έλαμψε και η Μαρία μετατράπηκε σε ένα όμορφο μπαμπού. Οι άλλοι την έγραψαν και έτρεξαν ξωπίσω της Ελέιν. Με μια κίνηση, ο Κόρσεκ τράβηξε το οκτάεδρο από τα χέρια της και την έριξε στο χώμα. Η Ελέιν άρχισε να κλαίει με αναφιλητά, αδικαιολογήτως. Η Εσπίνα όρμηξε λυσσασμένα ν’ αρπάξει το Καρτλά και το κράτησε σφιχτά ενώ το τραβούσε και ο σερίφης από την άλλη.
Η Εσπίνα δεν άντεξε άλλο, το είπε:
“Φάνη Πάλη Πετραλιά
φάε μία στην κοιλιά”.
Ο Κόρσεκ ένιωσε έναν οξύ πόνο στην κοιλιά σαν να είχε φάει μπουνιά. Τα πήρε στο κρανίο.
“Σαν τα δόντια του τρελού,
γίνε μία σουρλουλού”, της αντιγύρισε.
Η Εσπίνα άφησε το Καρτλά κι άρχισε να χοροπηδάει σαν χαζοχαρούμενη σουρλουλού.
Τότε μπήκε ο Τζο στην σκηνή και άγγιξε κι αυτός το Καρτλά. Ενδόμυχα, ήθελε να πει κάτι για να τελειώσουν όλα αυτά. Τελικά αποφάνθηκε:
“Είτε μεγάλοι είτε μικροί,
γίνετε όλοι σας κουλοί”.
Απροειδοποίητα, ένιωσαν όλοι τα χέρια τους να χαλαρώνουν. Έπεσαν όλοι πάνω στο Καρτλά κουνώντας απελπισμένα το σώμα τους και τα χέρια τους που κρεμόταν σαν λάστιχα. Η Ελίζα, έψαχνε κι αυτή απελπισμένα να βρει μια λύση. Σαν παιδιά, το Καρτλά τους επηρέαζε λιγότερο, αλλά οι επιδράσεις του ήταν και πάλι ισχυρές.
“Τι κάνεις μωρή κλώσα;” Της είπε ο Τζο και της έριξε μια σφαλιάρα στα μούτρα. Η Ελίζα νευρίασε και πιάνοντας το πολυπαθές αντικείμενο, εκστόμισε:
“Ψάχνω νά βρω μία λύση,
αχ, η μέλισσα να σε τσιμπήσει”.
Ο Τζο σηκώθηκε και όπου φύγει-φύγει, καθώς ένα μελίσσι ολόκληρο τον κυνηγούσε για να του δώσει προσωπικά συχαρίκια.
Ήταν η σειρά του Τίμοθυ μάλλον να πει την ατάκα του, αφού ήταν ο επόμενος που γράπωσε μια άκρη απ’ το Καρτλά. Το άχτι του στην Λώρα, με την οποία πάλευε τόση ώρα για να βγει μπροστά και να αγγίξει το ματσακόνι των επιθυμιών, βγήκε αμέσως.
“Άνω χώρα, κάτω χώρα,
βάλτε τα όλοι με τη Λώρα”.
Η Λώρα ούρλιαξε και σηκώθηκε παίρνοντας μαζί της το Καρτλά. Οι άλλοι, οδηγημένοι από μια πρωτόγονη δύναμη, άπλωναν το χέρι τους και της έδιναν καρπαζιές. Έξαλλη αυτή, πέταξε την φονική της ατάκα προς τον Τίμοθυ:
“Ω, της θάλασσας βραχνάς,
όλο βλακείες να τσαμπουνάς”.
Ο Τίμυ πρόλαβε και πήρε στα χέρια του το Καρτλά και ξεκίνησε το κυνηγητό εκ νέου. Μόνο που όποτε γύριζε να πει κάτι, το μόνο που του έβγαινε, ήταν ακαταλαβίστικες βλακείες.
“Πιπικικικιπούκο! Πριπούκο κροτσικρίτς”, είπε. Μολαταύτα, προσπαθούσε απεγνωσμένα να βάλει το μυαλό του να πει αυτό που πραγματικά ήθελε. Να σταματήσουν όλα αυτά τα καραγκιοζιλίκια. Το ευχήθηκε δυνατά και είπε:
“Ιλούτσο; Πρίκι Μίκυ κριπικίκι” ξαναέβαλε τα δυνατά του να πετάξει τις ρίμες από το μυαλό του.
“Αχ, αχ, αχ,
Γιακ, γιακ, γιακ.

Πριτς κωκώ,
κρατς κρουτς,
τσίκο τρουτς,
ουτς φιού”.
Τα κατάφερε, δεν χρησιμοποίησε ρίμα, αλλά αυτό που είπε, ήταν πάλι μια βλακεία. Το κυνηγητό όμως δεν έμελλε να συνεχιστεί άλλο. Εντελώς ξαφνικά ένα αστεία μικρό αντικείμενο κατέβηκε από τον ουρανό και από μέσα βγήκε ένα γελοίο, κοντοστούπικο πλασματάκι, προχώρησε με γρήγορα, μικρά και πηδηχτά βηματάκια και έφτασε δίπλα στην μαλλιοτραβηγμένη ομάδα ανθρώπων που τον κοιτούσαν σαστισμένοι.
“Καλησπέρα”, είπε, “είμαι το μικρό γιαούρτι· ήρθα να πάρω το Ελγκοθάσαρ μου”. Και μ’ αυτά τα λόγια, άρπαξε το Καρτλά και άρχισε να τρέχει προς το όχημά του.
“Η μαρμελάδα θα χαρεί πολύ που θα σε ξαναδεί μικρό μου Καρτλά!” είπε και αφού μπήκε στο διαστημόπλοιό του, εκτοξεύθηκε και πάλι στον ουρανό.
Έμειναν όλοι χάνοι να κοιτάζουν το αντικείμενο καθώς εξαφανιζόταν στον ουρανό. Η Μαρία αγκάλιασε τον Τζέρυ κλαίγοντας κι εκείνος σαστισμένος ανταπέδωσε την αγκαλιά και στα παιδιά του. Ποτέ δεν έμαθαν τι στ’ αλήθεια συνέβη ή αν όλα αυτά ήταν όνειρο. Ούτε κι εμείς μάθαμε τι έγινε με τις ζωές τους κι αν μπόρεσαν να ζήσουν φυσιολογικά μετά απ’ αυτό. Ηθικό δίδαγμα, μην το ψάχνετε, δεν υπάρχει.

Αυτή λοιπόν ήταν η ιστορία του καταραμένου Καρτλά. Και αν όλοι εσείς, περιμένετε να μάθετε για τα άλλα δυο περιστατικά που σημειώθηκαν στην Ευρώπη, τότε θα σας πω αυτό:
Χα, χα, Είστε μεγάλες κοροϊδάρες! Δεν υπάρχουν! Μπούρδες έλεγα! Τέλος της ιστορίας! Και όπως θα έλεγε κι ο Γουλιέλμος Τέλος, μόλις φτάσαμε στο…



*Τέλος*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2012)

Γεια σου, Helle,

Πρώτα πρώτα, ένα _μεγάλο_ ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας αυτή τη δουλειά σου.

Σου είχα ζητήσει να την διαβάσω πρώτα ολόκληρη και σου είχα υποσχεθεί πολλά σχόλια. Τελικά, μπορώ να είμαι σχετικά λακωνικός. Αν μου ερχόταν αυτή η ιστορία για να την αξιολογήσω ως επιμελητής, θα σημείωνα:

(α) Υπάρχουν μερικές καλές ιδέες, που όμως δεν έχουν αξιοποιηθεί αρκετά. Μοιάζει να μην υπάρχει σαφής στρατηγική γραμμή στην ιστορία (με τα παρακλάδια της, φυσικά).
(β) Υπάρχουν _πολλά_ σημεία που χρειάζονται δουλειά επιμέλειας. Από προβλήματα στίξης μέχρι αγγλισμούς και από ασαφή σημεία μέχρι δαχτυλογραφικά κ.λπ. Επίσης, θέλει ξαναμοίρασμα των παραγράφων ώστε να διευκολύνει τον αναγνώστη.
(γ) Οι διάλογοι χρειάζονται επειγόντως γεμισματάκια του τύπου «είπε αυτός» και «απάντησε εκείνη». Διαφορετικά, είναι δύσκολη η παρακολούθησή τους.
(δ) Υπάρχουν πολλά τζούφια στοιχεία σκορπισμένα σε διάφορα σημεία. Στις καλές ιστορίες μυστηρίου τίποτε δεν πρέπει να μένει αχρησιμοποίητο, ανεξήγητο. Αντίθετα, όσο περισσότερα σημεία έρχονται σαν «από μηχανής θεοί», όσο περισσότερα στοιχεία μένουν αδρανή υλικά (π.χ. η καταγωγή των ηρωίδων), τόσο περισσότερα κενά δημιουργούνται στην αφήγηση. 
(ε) Κάποια πράγματα απλώς δεν στέκουν. Φάνη Πάλλη Πετραλιά και Τασκαλούζα μαζί; Και γιατί ακριβώς στην Τασκαλούζα και όχι αλλού;

Μπορεί να πρόσθετα και άλλα (υπάρχουν, π.χ. τα σημεία με το επιδεικτικό ρέτζιστερ) αλλά επειδή το αφεντικό θα φώναζε στο μεταξύ να μην το παρατραβήξω, θα κατέληγα ότι η ιστορία σου θέλει μπόλικη δουλειά ακόμη. Θα πρόσθετα επίσης ότι είναι φανερό ότι μπορείς να γράψεις πολύ καλύτερα. Κτγμ, πάντα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2012)

Να πω κι εγώ ότι ενώ ξεκινάει σχετικά καλά, μετά μπερδεύεται με όλες τις παράλληλες ιστρίες. Εγώ θα έσφαζα τα παιδιά. Δηλαδή θα έβγαζα τελείως την δευτερεύουσα υπόθεση και θα τα έβαζα απλώς να συνοδεύουν τη μητέρα τους. 
Τα είπε ο δόχτορας τα άλλα. 

Εκατοδόλλαρο, όχι εκατοσταδόλλαρο (δηλαδή σέντζι; )


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα σχόλια. Θεωρώ ότι είσαι right on the money. Και μένα η γνώμη μου ίδια είναι. Θα πρόσθετα και ότι το τέλος είναι αρκετά αδύναμο. Το ήθελα να είναι απότομο και σύντομο, αλλά κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Νομίζω ότι πάσχει στην αφήγηση πολύ, το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο. Εν πολλοίς αυτά οφείλονται στο ότι δεν το έγραψα μονοκοπανιά. Το είχα ξεκινήσει και το συνέχισα μετά από 1-2 χρόνια (ξεκίνησα να το γράφω το 2004 και το τελείωσα το 2006). Το κείμενο είναι αποκλειστικά γραμμένο για ελληνικό κοινό, εξ ου και το πάντρεμα της Τασκαλούζας με την Πετραλιά. Τότε το θεώρησα αστείο, σήμερα μού φαίνεται αδιάφορο. Συμφωνώ γενικά με όλα σου τα σχόλια και ευχαριστώ που έκανες τον κόπο να τα γράψεις. Το μόνο που δεν έπιασα είναι τι εννοείς με το ρέτσιστερ. Σε ποια σημεία;

Edit: Ουπς, ευχαριστώ SBE. Τώρα σε είδα. Το εκατοσταδόλλαρο μού ξέφυγε κατά την αντιγραφή. Αρχικά έγραφα δεκαδόλλαρο και το άλλαξα πρόχειρα.:blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2012)

Ρέτζιστερ, π.χ.:

Φυσικά, οι αρχές προσπάθησαν _ενδελεχώς_ να το κρύψουν...
...δε νομίζω να υπάρχει _έλλογος_ άνθρωπος που να τα πιστεύει...
...ήταν γειτονόπουλο της _εν λόγω_ κυρίας...
..._πέραν του ότι_ ήταν και τα παιδιά... (εκεί ακολουθεί και μια ασυνταξιούλα)
Αρκετά, δε θα το _διαπραγματευτούμε_... (H μαμά στα μικρά παιδιά!)
...ο άντρας της _εθεάθη_...
...θα βρούμε την ευκαιρία _να την κάνουμε λούης _...

Κάπου εκεί σταμάτησα να σημειώνω, είχε αρχίσει να γίνεται δουλειά με επαγγελματικές απαιτήσεις. ;)

Να προσθέσω, αφού ανέφερες αυτό για την αφήγηση, ότι στιγμές στιγμές μοιάζεις να ψάχνεις προσανατολισμό ανάμεσα σε διήγημα και σε σενάριο.


----------

